# Most over-rated MTB trail you've ridden....?



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Is there a famous trail or destination that you looked forward to riding and then when it was all over, you just weren't impressed? 

That to me would be the McKenzie River Trail (MRT) in Oregon. Many people rate this as the best trail in the entire state. I enjoyed the techier top sections and the Blue Pool is awesome but the entire lower half was just a pedally, repetitive snore-frat for me. I was thinking to myself "does this ever end" the last few miles. :madman:

Bonus question: What's a trail you love that gets no press because it's surrounded by other more famous trails? For me, that's the Boy Scout Trails in Hurricane, Utah. With Gooseberry Mesa, the JEM Trail and a plethora of other popular trails in the immediate area, the Boy Scout Trails get overlooked. Even locals on MTBR tell me I'm crazy when I recommend the trail to others on the Utah forum.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll catch flak for this, but Mr. Toads Wild Ride in South Lake Tahoe. 

Nothing particularly spectacular about it. Just a standard XC trail in a cool setting. If people are used to riding flow trails on 150mm bikes, I guess they might think it's technical. The double black diamond rating is a joke.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

When I read the post title, I immediately thought of the JEM trail. It's a nice enough trail, but IMBA clearly had too many "epic" designations laying around.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

evasive said:


> When I read the post title, I immediately thought of the JEM trail. It's a nice enough trail, but IMBA clearly had too many "epic" designations laying around.


It's a fun trail, feels like a roller coaster. But, nothing particularly unique about it. Good trail for those looking to get away from snow.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

401 trail, Crested Butte. Yes, its pretty. From a riding standpoint, its OK, but nothing special.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Anything at Downieville.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Kingdom Trails VT. standard trails in a cool setting. 

Meh. my local stuff is 3x the ride


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

first note, overated doesn't mean the trail isn't fun, just overated, not the greatest thing since sliced bread.

noble canyon.

other notables: skyline trail (flat snoozer)
snow summit(2.5 trails)


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

I second the McKenzie River trail as over-rated and Hermosa Creek in Durango comes a close second.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

rockman said:


> I second the McKenzie River trail as over-rated and Hermosa Creek in Durango comes a close second.


A perfect example of how we all have such varied tastes. I do like Hermosa overall but I have a buddy who has ridden all over the world and Hermosa Creek is one of his all time favorite rides. Go figure. I go to Durango ever year but haven't ridden HC since 2012.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

The Red cross-country at Innerleithen. They've managed to build a trail that feels like seventy-percent climbing, twenty-percent flat and of the remaining down-hill only five-percent is great.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

k2rider1964 said:


> A perfect example of how we all have such varied tastes. I do like Hermosa overall but I have a buddy who has ridden all over the world and Hermosa Creek is one of his all time favorite rides. Go figure. I go to Durango ever year but haven't ridden HC since 2012.


Well, in truth that was my impression the last time I rode the entire length in 1995. With regards to Durango mtn biking that's all you heard about in the early days prior to social media etc. Generally we just passed on through on our way to Crested Butte but gave Hermosa a try since it was Ned Overend's favorite ride blah blah. I've since ridden Jones-Pinkerton-Dutch with a return on Hermosa and my opinion hasn't changed.

Another one that is way over-hyped is Fisher Creek (Fisher to Williams) near Stanley, Idaho. While it's good for sure there are arguably much better trails in the area.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll second the MRT comment. We did that last year and while our rental, shuttle, etc as all great, the trail was boring as hell other than a few views. We rode up (accidentally) some random trail in the Cascade Lakes area that was vastly more fun!

I also thought Gooseberry was weird. Maybe I just prefer more speed than up and down poking. 

Hidden gems in our area are pretty much Otero Canyon near ABQ and White Mesa.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

dft said:


> first note, overated doesn't mean the trail isn't fun, just overated, not the greatest thing since sliced bread.


I agree with most of the trails mentioned in this thread. Also agree with DFTs comment - yeah these trails are still fun and I'll ride them occasionally, but it's mind blowing how much hype they get when there are other rides nearby that are better. These definitely aren't the trails that I have a burning desire to ride if I am in the area, once every few years is enough. Fortunately most other riders fixate on these, leaving the better trails empty.

A few I'll add:

Cannell. Happy ending, but most of the rest is 'meh' with some shitty climbs thrown in.

Fisher-Williams in Stanley

Bangtail Divide

San Juan Trail. Seriously... people will drive an hour to shuttle this trail? :skep:

Hole in the Ground

Wasatch Crest. Wasn't that enthralled with Monarch Crest either.

Bend, in general. I've yet to see a TR or even photo that made me think I have to go there.

Previously I would have thrown Toads and 401 in that mix too. But I rode Toads last weekend and 401 last fall for the first time in years, and both were a lot better than I'd remembered. Toads has a lot more exposed rock, way chunkier and way more fun than last time I rode it. Combine it with a good stretch of TRT and you've got a very worthy ride. 401 seemed a lot longer too. Still too short of a ride for my liking but if you do a second ride on top, it would make for a good day (403 still on my overrated list). At Downieville at least you can mix and match segments to change things up. As for the Bonus question - what's nearby that is overlooked? Gotta be Mt Elwell!  As for MRT...if you think the first part is that awesome and the last part that boring, why ride the whole thing?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

Honestly, if the view doesn't take my breath away or I ride through it without feeling like I'm going to crash at some point, I'm disappointed. I like trails that are nearly beyond my ability.


----------



## gobriango (May 3, 2006)

watermonkey said:


> 401 trail, Crested Butte. Yes, its pretty. From a riding standpoint, its OK, but nothing special.


Yes, 1000%. Unbelievable scenery but a boring smooth decent through knee high weeds .... almost the entire way down.


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> The Red cross-country at Innerleithen. They've managed to build a trail that feels like seventy-percent climbing, twenty-percent flat and of the remaining down-hill only five-percent is great.


Ha, that's how I feel at Patapsco most if the time. I always comment "this must be more fun going the opposite direction "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Hmm. I love MRT, but its been almost twenty years since I lived near it and rode it all the time. I can only imagine what 10s of thousands of bikes have done to it. 

Skyline was mentioned. That was my everyday afterwork trail. I absolutely love it.

Cannel? I ride it whenever Im in town and the snowpack allows. I love it.

I ride the same boring trails in Sedona, along with anything new, because Im in love.

I could go on forever. Lol.


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

I second Goosberry. Major let down.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

evdog said:


> A few I'll add:
> 
> Cannell. Happy ending, but most of the rest is 'meh' with some shitty climbs thrown in.
> 
> ...


I love Cannell and actually like the top more than the bottom. Definitely guilty of making that drive up to San Juan because I have friends who can't/won't commit more than 3-4 hours to ride. Wasatch Crest and Monarch Crest are on my "to do" list. I've been to Bend and agree with your perceived opinion of tree area.

As far as Mt Elwell, I may give it another run in the future. As for MRT and riding the whole thing, I've only ridden it once and had no idea the lower half was the way it was until I rode it. Secondly, I rode it on a tour and had to hook with our shuttle van which was at the lower TH.


----------



## gobriango (May 3, 2006)

I already seconded 401 trail. Let me add Kingdom Trails and anything around Snow Summit as boring and waaaay overrated.

A trail that you never hear anything about that is insanely awesome is Ellicottville, NY (outside Buffalo). No scenery, just non stop, very technical (but all ridable) singletrack that goes and goes. There are 3 other local riding areas that are all quality and would make for a killer weekend.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Allegrippis/Raystown, if I never went back I'd be OK with it. It was fun the first time, by the 3rd time I was over it. I know they have Dirtfest there and all but I ride to get away from people so I'll never go to that...


Moon lake is probably my favorite trails and often overlooked. A bit of everything all wrapped up in one, very few people typically and not sanitized.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

dirtrider76 said:


> Allegrippis/Raystown, if I never went back I'd be OK with it. It was fun the first time, by the 3rd time I was over it. I know they have Dirtfest there and all but I ride to get away from people so I'll never go to that...
> 
> Moon lake is probably my favorite trails and often overlooked. A bit of everything all wrapped up in one, very few people typically and not sanitized.


Never been there, but I've heard it's quite singletrack flowy stuff.

I like rocky stuff! I want to use my suspension, not wish I had a hardtail.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

127.0.0.1 said:


> Kingdom Trails VT. standard trails in a cool setting.
> 
> Meh. my local stuff is 3x the ride


I thought I was the only one who thought they were over rated. Nice, but not that nice.

Like the last few posts, lets balance this out with something positive - what's the most under rated trail?

Most _under_ rated:

Neilson Trail. Shannahan, Quebec. I had more fun on that than Porcupine and Hymasa/Ahab, which were pretty darn awesome.


----------



## spoonrobot (Dec 18, 2013)

It's not world famous but as much as people ride it and talk about it locally I was way underwhelmed by Blankets Creek near Roswell, Georgia. 

Nothing but rocks and roots with no rhythm. Maybe cause it's close to a major suburban area and people can ride there from their house?


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I rode this aeons ago but Poison Spider Mesa trail (this used to be hyped up but people caught on). The only reason to do it is to ride Portal Trail down-- but the solution to that is to just go up Portal to the scary exposure and turn around and bomb down.

Around my neck of the woods is the Bangtail Divide trail. It's long, and has some genuinely fun sections, but the middle is flat and boring and there is zero technicality on the entire 23 miles of singletrack. And no matter which direction you ride it, the descents at either end are loaded with hairpin switchbacks.

For the bonus question-- I'd have to say the whole North Shore area is underrated/overlooked because people now just make a beeline for Whistler if they're coming up from the States.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

spoonrobot said:


> It's not world famous but as much as people ride it and talk about it locally I was way underwhelmed by Blankets Creek near Roswell, Georgia.
> 
> Nothing but rocks and roots with no rhythm. Maybe cause it's close to a major suburban area and people can ride there from their house?


Wait a minute, this sounds like a real gem!


----------



## hurtssogood (Jul 21, 2008)

Ashland - the standard shuttle route
Elwell
Fruita 18 Rd. trails

Lots of stuff underrated, but the fun part is figuring it out on your own.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

fiveo said:


> I second Goosberry. Major let down.


Third.

It's impossible to ride there without getting caught behind a group (or five) taking turns taking pictures of each other riding off an 18" drop. I'm not enough of a dick to blow past a group of people waiting in line, and I hate waiting in lines on a ****ing mountain bike ride.

When I'm down in Zion-land, I ride JEM or the Green Valley stuff. Zen is a great loop, and there are plenty of other trails that can tickle any fancy.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Agree with evdog and Cookie Monster about Bangtail Divide. It's a nice enough day on a bike, but definitely overrated. 

Most of the trails that have left me thinking "holy sh!t, when are we doing that again?!?" aren't widely known.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Not sure it gets a lot of hype, but I thought the Jimmy Keen section of the Whole Enchilada was terrible.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sadly have to agree as far as riding goes, but overall experience and views, it lives up to the hype, will ride it every time I get to CB, guaranteed, it's a good first trail at altitude.

Doctors Park - Don't think anyone under rates this trail, it's absolutely fantastic, but don't quite get the rating for it, didn't seem overly technical to me, but then again neither did a lot of the black rated trails in the area, or at least not compared to what I picture a black/double black trail to be :skep: Maybe I've actually improved a lot over the years and don't know my ability, but those are my thoughts.



watermonkey said:


> 401 trail, Crested Butte. Yes, its pretty. From a riding standpoint, its OK, but nothing special.


----------



## FuntivityColton (May 1, 2017)

The Monarch Crest in Salida.

Maybe I'll get shamed for saying it but I just didn't LOVE LOVE LOVE it like everyone said I would. Everyone played it up to be this insanely amazing trail that was all downhill. It wasn't. Don't get me wrong, it's a really great ride, but I liked the Whole Enchilada in Moab way better.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

127.0.0.1 said:


> Kingdom Trails VT. standard trails in a cool setting.
> 
> Meh. my local stuff is 3x the ride


Agree 100%. Also, I would say that this is true for most all trails. I will get lots of flak for this but since I moved to the south, I have had the opportunity to ride in places like Pisgah and Dupont. Both are wonderful places but honestly, most of the routine stuff I rode in PA was very similar if not more fun. Those two places are destination places because mountain biking is limited in the entire area (for the most part). Also, most things that make the IMBA list I have found to be over-rated.


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

hurtssogood said:


> Fruita 18 Rd. trails


this one


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't rate trails, I just ride, viva la difference.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Miker J said:


> I thought I was the only one who thought they were over rated. Nice, but not that nice.


Yup. I think they get over-hyped because they're just about the only large batch of smooth trails in the northeast. Great for riding with kids and beginners, or for those looking for a break from the standard NE tech and wanting to go somewhere they can crank out tons of miles without much in the way of challenge.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

FuntivityColton said:


> The Monarch Crest in Salida.
> 
> Maybe I'll get shamed for saying it but I just didn't LOVE LOVE LOVE it like everyone said I would. Everyone played it up to be this insanely amazing trail that was all downhill. It wasn't. Don't get me wrong, it's a really great ride, but I liked the Whole Enchilada in Moab way better.


You drove all the way to Moab for the Whole Enchikada? I can get that down the street at my local taco shop.

And by the way I think you are all a bunch of nit picky whiners. Who cares how hyped up a trail is and what you've heard it should be. Enjoy the ride for what it is and not for what others have hyped up and created the anticipation in your imagination of what it should be.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I thought the Flume Trail in Tahoe was a big disappointment except for the scenery. It's probably better as a hiking trail.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I can't think of any trails I've ridden that seem overrated, but I understand what the OP is getting at.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

leeboh said:


> I don't rate trails, I just ride, viva la difference.


Ever burn a few vacation days, pack two kids, wife, two dogs, bikes, camping gear, etc... to travel to ride the "great" trails you've been hearing about. Only to find you could have had a better riding experience in your back yard.

Its reality and part of the cost benefit analysis when planning a trip.

And yes, there are such things as lousy mtb trails.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

dirtrider76 said:


> Allegrippis/Raystown, f everything all wrapped up in one, .


I was going to say the same thing, although I was limited to some of the easier loops because I was with my son. They were fine and all, but the hype didn't match the experience. We actually enjoyed the new skills sections much more than the trail system.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

127.0.0.1 said:


> Kingdom Trails VT. standard trails in a cool setting.
> 
> Meh. my local stuff is 3x the ride


That's a destination ride in these parts, and many friends head over there. Maybe some of these trail system hype ups have more to do with the size and organization of the trails than the terrain itself.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

IME, all of the trails that get the most hype, at least on the internet/nationally are never the best riding in an area, just that they are representative of the style of riding found there and tend to be accessible to a wide range of abilities. Also, some of their "awesomeness" is based on their place in history. 

In the 80's when I first rode Hermosa Creek, it was an epic anomaly, since in those days before purpose built single track, you were usually on mining roads or hiking trails you could barely ride on bikes that were flat out terrible by todays standards. To be able to cruise mostly downhill on a bunch of singletrack was rare. These days though, we have both trails that are more techy fun and bikes that are far more capable. Same with 401, same with Porky, same with monarch crest, same with probably many on the list. 

I still like riding 401, I just add in 403 to make it a bit more fun.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Re: Bend

I don't think any of the trails there are out-of-this-world awesome. But, they have an absolute boat load of singletrack that is accessible from town. I'm struggling to think of any town that would compare in terms of pure trail mileage that you can ride from your front door.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> Re: Bend
> 
> I don't think any of the trails there are out-of-this-world awesome. But, they have an absolute boat load of singletrack that is accessible from town. I'm struggling to think of any town that would compare in terms of pure trail mileage that you can ride from your front door.


Flagstaff.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

rockman said:


> Well, in truth that was my impression the last time I rode the entire length in 1995. With regards to Durango mtn biking that's all you heard about in the early days prior to social media etc. Generally we just passed on through on our way to Crested Butte but gave Hermosa a try since it was Ned Overend's favorite ride blah blah. I've since ridden Jones-Pinkerton-Dutch with a return on Hermosa and my opinion hasn't changed.
> 
> Another one that is way over-hyped is Fisher Creek (Fisher to Williams) near Stanley, Idaho. While it's good for sure there are arguably much better trails in the area.


I have ridden Hermosa twice. Once on loop from Jones-Pinkerton-Big Lick and the second day 3 of bikepack from Silverton. Nice trail, but the Colorado trail from Molas to hotel draw is amazing. Tough hard miles and so much more amazing. The descent down Engineer is great too. Hermosa is fine, but not the best of the stuff even right there.


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> Re: Bend
> 
> I don't think any of the trails there are out-of-this-world awesome. But, they have an absolute boat load of singletrack that is accessible from town. I'm struggling to think of any town that would compare in terms of pure trail mileage that you can ride from your front door.


Sedona, AZ
Brevard, NC


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

#1 for me would be the Whole Enchilada. The climb up is gorgeous and it's super cool to experience all the riparion zones but the riding flat out sucks until upper porcupine...& I guess rippin the double track is fun too. When hazard was first open it was fun but the Lasal portion through hazard was never built to handle that many wheels & it shows. Why the heck don't the powers that be reroute that stuff & make it worthy of it's reputation? Interacting with the local ranchers up there is always a trip too.

I think McKenzie is pretty awesome myself. Finish at Paradise and ovoid the arduous crap out to the end lot. I think once you ride Mckenzie 12-15 times or more the trail becomes a different experience. You know where to push and where to hang back, a million and one trail features to pop off of, & super fun lines through the tech. Bring your swim trunks & jump off the blue pool wall...that will make your balls shrivel like never before. The main issue there now is hiker traffic imo.

I think most people that visit Bend are rarely getting on good trail with good dirt. That's just the nature of Oregon. It takes a while to find the goods & even longer to know when to hit them. Bend as a town....you can have it.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

I wouldn't say Kingdom Trails is overrated, but perhaps it is over-hyped. Ten years ago there was not much like it in New England, but now you can find very similar stuff in a lot of different places. That, and the KT system has really gotten degraded with all the traffic over the years. Trails like Sidewinder and Tody's Tour really show a lot of wear. 

I also thought Noble Canyon was awesome but I rode it on a 1990's era hardtail that I borrowed from a friend during my visit which definitely added some extra challenge.

Personally I think Harold Parker in MA is overrated but some people around here think it's the bees knees. I think it rides like a no-flow non-stop rock garden. FOMBA in New Hampshire is the same way. But to each his own.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

honkonbobo said:


> Sedona, AZ
> Brevard, NC


Per MTBProject, Brevard has about half the mileage that Bend does. Flagstaff has another 50% more than Bend.

If you're talking "Greater Asheville Area", and want to include Black Mountain and the like, that's a bit more, but still most of 50 miles between those two points.

Sedona has even less.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

This reads like a bunch of trail snobbery, to be honest.

It's true that there are lousy mtb trails, but IMO, it takes quite a lot to reach that status. It almost has to be intentionally bad. I've ridden very few trails I'd count as lousy. I also like variety. Sure, I love a gnarly chunderfest. I'd better. Pisgah is my backyard now. But I also like flowy trails. And sometimes a ride is less about the trail itself and more about where you are. Stunning scenery, for one.

I think a lot of what makes trails "overrated" is that they become popular from people where a lot is new and different from their local trails, and they gush about their experience. Convenient for visitors is also a big help. I remember my first mtb trip outside my local area. My local area at the time was southwestern Ohio. In college, I did a spring break trip to Western NC and rode Tsali. The place was amazing to me then. On my first visit, it was so much different than the trails I was used to riding, and primarily because of the place and the scenery. 

I went to Sedona for the first time this spring. I had a ton of fun. Again, the trails were new and different to me, and the scenery was new to me. Those factors mostly trumped the trails themselves, though I wasn't there long enough to really hit enough of the trails there. I'd totally go back, though.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^ Would agree on Kingdom, but as a mountain biker I'm glad it's there. Would also say the trails & area/East Burke have changed a LOT over the years. Again from an mtb perspective it's a good trajectory. To bad Waterbury didn't get some of that love. When The Alchemist was there that was one of my favorite destinations. Then again Stowe is ruined imo.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

kpdemello said:


> Personally I think Harold Parker in MA is overrated but some people around here think it's the bees knees. I think it rides like a no-flow non-stop rock garden.


'Flow' is where you make it. I really like HP (and rock gardens in general).
Like you said, to each his own.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Le Duke said:


> Per MTBProject, Brevard has about half the mileage that Bend does. Flagstaff has another 50% more than Bend.
> 
> If you're talking "Greater Asheville Area", and want to include Black Mountain and the like, that's a bit more, but still most of 50 miles between those two points.
> 
> Sedona has even less.


MTBProject actually isn't all that good of a resource for Pisgah and DuPont. There's quite a bit of stuff it doesn't show, or it shows incorrectly.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Le Duke said:


> Re: Bend
> 
> I don't think any of the trails there are out-of-this-world awesome. But, they have an absolute boat load of singletrack that is accessible from town. I'm struggling to think of any town that would compare in terms of pure trail mileage that you can ride from your front door.


I have friends in the Phoenix area that we do 100 mile rides all on single track right from their house. And we don't even cover all the miles we could. Heck even I can do 70+ miles of trails from my house with 0.5 mile so pavement to get there. Prescott Az has about that many looping the city you can ride from anywhere in town.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Le Duke said:


> .
> Sedona has even less.


I did a 55 mile loop around sedona from town and cover may 25% of the trail miles in the area.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

slickrock at Moab.... Moab has MUCH better to offer..


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

kpdemello said:


> I wouldn't say Kingdom Trails is overrated, but perhaps it is over-hyped. Ten years ago there was not much like it in New England, but now you can find very similar stuff in a lot of different places. That, and the KT system has really gotten degraded with all the traffic over the years. Trails like Sidewinder and Tody's Tour really show a lot of wear.
> 
> I also thought Noble Canyon was awesome but I rode it on a 1990's era hardtail that I borrowed from a friend during my visit which definitely added some extra challenge.
> 
> Personally I think Harold Parker in MA is overrated but some people around here think it's the bees knees. I think it rides like a no-flow non-stop rock garden. FOMBA in New Hampshire is the same way. But to each his own.


 Not a HP fan? Did someone say it was smooth and flowy? Overrated by who? Personal bias here. Long time trail worker and rider of HP. Yes it has rocks, lots of them, some enjoy the challenge, others well, whatever. Flow is where you find it. Plenty of nice singletrack in there. The ponds between the campground and the police barracks? Checked out lock and load? Guess you won't be eating any of my chili at the wicked ride there 10/29? Thinking about chedder cheese corn bread for a side with a honey butter flowing over it......


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Harold said:


> This reads like a bunch of trail snobbery, to be honest.


Or, exactly the opposite.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Harold said:


> This reads like a bunch of trail snobbery, to be honest.
> 
> It's true that there are lousy mtb trails, but IMO, it takes quite a lot to reach that status. It almost has to be intentionally bad. I've ridden very few trails I'd count as lousy. I also like variety. Sure, I love a gnarly chunderfest. I'd better. Pisgah is my backyard now. But I also like flowy trails. And sometimes a ride is less about the trail itself and more about where you are. Stunning scenery, for one.
> 
> ...


I am a trail snob, what of it....

I agree. Perspective from your home trails, friends, scenery, camping, town vibe, weather & so on are all part of the mtb experience for me. 1 place I've been a million times and never dissapoints is Moab. Is the riding that great there?

Bend has more trail mileage than anywhere in the states that I can think of, but then again I have those maps open often. You can ride clear over to Waldo, Timpanogas & onto Oakridge on trail for another 400 + (?) GOOD mtb miles. That's not to include Sisters/Peterson Ridge, Umpqua and all the desert side stuff. It would take years to cover it all.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Miker J said:


> Ever burn a few vacation days, pack two kids, wife, two dogs, bikes, camping gear, etc... to travel to ride the "great" trails you've been hearing about. Only to find you could have had a better riding experience in your back yard.
> 
> Its reality and part of the cost benefit analysis when planning a trip.
> 
> And yes, there are such things as lousy mtb trails.


 Get what you are saying. Haven't found much bad stuff in New England. I build great stuff( with the help of a few thousand friends) everywhere. Truth? Done Allegrips once, KT lots of times along with millstone. Other than that? No major travel for bike stuff. Pedal to so much good stuff from my house in MA, North of Boston. Drive 30 - 60 minutes for other great stuff too.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

127.0.0.1 said:


> Kingdom Trails VT. standard trails in a cool setting.
> 
> Meh. my local stuff is 3x the ride


 Not standard for MA. But it's got flow, bro ( JK) We do have great stuff. But for me KT is about the climbing, views, the Tiki bar and friends. All together in one place. Ridden from the top of upper moose?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RajunCajun44 said:


> slickrock at Moab.... Moab has MUCH better to offer..


Yes, but it's such a unique ride I give it a pass.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

spoonrobot said:


> It's not world famous but as much as people ride it and talk about it locally I was way underwhelmed by Blankets Creek near Roswell, Georgia.
> 
> Nothing but rocks and roots with no rhythm. Maybe cause it's close to a major suburban area and people can ride there from their house?


Sounds like you rode South Loop. It is an old hand cut trail with lots of roots and rocks and flat turns, no berms. It has a rhythm, it's just mostly a slower tempo. Harder to keep momentum on, I'm always reminded of that when I ride my SS on it; not a flow trail at all. Next time ride Van Michael, smooth and flowy. Dwelling is kind of in-between those two, doesn't have the smoothness of VM nor the elevation changes but has plenty of roots and some rocks like SL but the curves aren't as flat.

I love the variety at Blanket's.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yes, but it's such a unique ride I give it a pass.


100%.
Night riding it on a clear stary night. Nothing out there like it.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

leeboh said:


> Not a HP fan? Did someone say it was smooth and flowy? Overrated by who?


I really need to give it another go, as it's been years since my last ride there. I did ride lock and load back when it was first built. I give the place two thumbs up for trail work and maintenance. You guys do a great job with that for sure.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

WHALENARD said:


> 100%.
> Night riding it on a clear stary night. Nothing out there like it.


I'm not one to have a bucket list but I may start one with that at the top. I've only ridden it in the day which I thought was a unique perspective to the sport. I can just imagine a desert night ride on that gem of a trail.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I guess it's all relative to what you have available, or how far you travel to destination rides. In my immediate area, we have very little technical challenge, not much flow, and zero scenery... somehow I still manage to find the fun. I would probably be gushing about how awesome/beautiful the trails are that you classify as meh...

Hell, I still remember when finding anything resembling a bike trail was like finding gold around here.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Le Duke said:


> Re: Bend
> 
> I don't think any of the trails there are out-of-this-world awesome. But, they have an absolute boat load of singletrack that is accessible from town. I'm struggling to think of any town that would compare in terms of pure trail mileage that you can ride from your front door.


I hated Bend. The trails that Cog Wild took me on weren't technical at all, and just a lot of sand. If I want sand, I could have stayed home and ridden Ft Ord. I had more fun in Tahoe than Bend.

For me, these were way overrated and not worth the trip.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

chazpat said:


> Sounds like you rode South Loop. It is an old hand cut trail with lots of roots and rocks and flat turns, no berms. It has a rhythm, it's just mostly a slower tempo. Harder to keep momentum on, I'm always reminded of that when I ride my SS on it; not a flow trail at all. Next time ride Van Michael, smooth and flowy. Dwelling is kind of in-between those two, doesn't have the smoothness of VM nor the elevation changes but has plenty of roots and some rocks like SL but the curves aren't as flat.
> 
> I love the variety at Blanket's.


I agree. Blankets to me is a ton of fun. I was there prolly about 10 years ago, and it was really fun and technical. Then again I'm a fan of roots


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

I've never liked Bend either. It seems to me its more of the lifestyle that appeals to many. Bend is OK as an easy day between other destinations but I wouldn't make it a priority. Give Mt St Helens a try, now we're talking!


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

OldHouseMan said:


> Not sure it gets a lot of hype, but I thought the Jimmy Keen section of the Whole Enchilada was terrible.


Second that. Rode that once. Never again.

For that matter, I think the Hazzard Country segment of the TWE is one of the worst trails I've ridden. It was just one deep mega rut from top to bottom.

I'll also second the 18 Road trails in Fruita.

And I'll add the segments of the Mah Da Hey train in ND (can't remember which ones I road).

The common theme of each of these trails is that they are all pretty much cow pastures.

Oh, and I almost forgot. I really don't the first half of the Mag7 trails in Moab. There are a few good bits, but mostly it just seems overly rough without enough technical challenge to make it worthwhile. And by rough, I don't mean chunky or technical (i.e. good), the rough "slickrock" makes it feels more like riding mile after mile of washboard and braking bumps.

Could be just that both times I've ridden it, it's been like day 6 of a road trip doing two rides a day and I'm just knackered, but from here on out, I'd shuttle a vehicle up Gemini Bridges road and do the climb up to Blue Dot and out Portal.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Mookie said:


> I've never liked Bend either. It seems to me its more of the lifestyle that appeals to many. Bend is OK as an easy day between other destinations but I wouldn't make it a priority. Give Mt St Helens a try, now we're talking!


Looping Ape Canyon/Plains of Abraham with Smith Creek! Not over-rated.


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

Its always nice to ride new single tracks, and I have yet to regret any new trails, but I agree the MRT was the biggest let down of any new trail I have ridden.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

You know what they say about opinions. Everyone has one. One persons opinion of a trail may seriously conflict with another persons opinion of the same trail. Sometimes a trail is not hyped up over its technical features but what someone felt the day they rode it. Some enjoy a ride that gave them the sense of being one with nature. Ones epic doesn't make another's epic. Just saying, everyone's out for a different experience and listening to others comparisons of a particular trail may hinder your experience having preconceived anticipation of what's ahead of you. If you went and rode a popular trail without reading others opinions first, you may just come out of it with a whole new perspective and respect for the trail. I respect all trails and try to take every ride as if it was my last ride on that trail. Who knows what the future holds for our sport, that trail you put down may not exist for our use In the not so distant future.


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

RajunCajun44 said:


> slickrock at Moab.... Moab has MUCH better to offer..


I agree, it's only worth doing it once if you're talking about riding it purely as an XC loop following the painted lines.

But, if that's all you are doing, then well....you're doing it wrong. That place is just one huge playground. Just keep the painted lines remotely in site, and don't ride yourself off a cliff, and with a little imagination you can find all kinds of cool lines and features to play on.

No need to color between the lines.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

twd953 said:


> Second that. Rode that once. Never again.
> 
> For that matter, I think the Hazzard Country segment of the TWE is one of the worst trails I've ridden. It was just one deep mega rut from top to bottom.
> 
> ...


Next time you're in Moab, head south of town a bit, into the Abajos.

https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/7019201


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> Next time you're in Moab, head south of town a bit, into the Abajos.
> 
> https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/7019201


This^^^. The downhill on Robertsons is pretty amazing. Or, head over to Aspen or Shay and then all the way out to Newspaper Rock for a 5000' descent. Much more of a backcountry ride than TWE and without the jackhammer jeep road on porcupine.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

thepusher said:


> Ha, that's how I feel at Patapsco most if the time. I always comment "this must be more fun going the opposite direction"


Possibly, but the climb on the Innerleithen Red is pretty boring. Most of it is not at all technical, it's just path and forest track. The real kick in the nuts is when you've killed yourself climbing and find yourself running back down forest track!

There are some really cool parts of the trail but you have to slog so far to get to them that it's not worth the effort. Innerleithen is famous for the four down-hill tracks, not the cross-country. I'll need to try those and see if they change my mind about the place.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

rockman said:


> This^^^. The downhill on Robertsons is pretty amazing. Or, head over to Aspen or Shay and then all the way out to Newspaper Rock for a 5000' descent. Much more of a backcountry ride than TWE and without the jackhammer jeep road on porcupine.


Wait what? That sounds amazing


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

San Juan Trail. I just don't like it in general. Have lots of friends that enjoy climbing it or shuttling it, I just don't enjoy it at all, personal preference. Every time I ride it, I just end up being bored. Add that in with it's a pain in the butt on Ortega usually, getting stuck behind some box truck or old lady driving 12mph or people trying to pass you on blind corners doing 80, no thanks. I'm at the point where I just pass whenever that ride is offered.


----------



## RadBartTaylor (Dec 1, 2004)

stripes said:


> I hated Bend. The trails that Cog Wild took me on weren't technical at all, and just a lot of sand. If I want sand, I could have stayed home and ridden Ft Ord. I had more fun in Tahoe than Bend.
> 
> For me, these were way overrated and not worth the trip.


Do you know what trails they were? There is so much out there. Most of the good stuff takes a lot of effort to get to. Lots of cool stuff up high in/around Mt Bachelor.

Tricky thing about Bend is you gotta wait a bit for some of the higher elevation stuff to warm up and thaw, but by that time the lower stuff can get kinda dry and sandy. I like it best in the Fall and Spring.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kazlx said:


> San Juan Trail. I just don't like it in general. Have lots of friends that enjoy climbing it or shuttling it, I just don't enjoy it at all, personal preference. Every time I ride it, I just end up being bored. Add that in with it's a pain in the butt on Ortega usually, getting stuck behind some box truck or old lady driving 12mph or people trying to pass you on blind corners doing 80, no thanks. I'm at the point where I just pass whenever that ride is offered.


So you don't like the 2089 switchbacks on the way up?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

evasive said:


> When I read the post title, I immediately thought of the JEM trail. It's a nice enough trail, but IMBA clearly had too many "epic" designations laying around.


The only problem with JEM is that without a stiff tail wind it's just too much work to keep up a fun fast pace. If it were on a 6-7 percent grade instead of a 2-3 percent and had a few more jumps/features (which I hear are being added) it would fly.

I enjoy it, but, yeah, overrated.

I also agree with the McKenzie River trail. Beautiful setting but the lower parts are fairly flat and repetitive without much to keep your interest.

The Flume trail in Tahoe also gets a vote for overrated. Flat, sandy in spots and short. But those views almost make up for it. Spectacular.

I'm not a huge fan of Mid-Mountain trail in Park City either.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

So it would seem every trail that's ever been raved about is now concidered over rated. Perhaps some of us have bigger egos than we've let on.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

k2rider1964 said:


> As for MRT and riding the whole thing, I've only ridden it once and had no idea the lower half was the way it was until I rode it. Secondly, I rode it on a tour and had to hook with our shuttle van which was at the lower TH.


I'll have to check out the upper half sometime. We did the lower half as an out and back from the bottom (so double the repetitiveness, ugh) due to snow up high. Like others have said, it's still a beautiful, fun trail and I'll do it again sometime, just overhyped.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> Next time you're in Moab, head south of town a bit, into the Abajos.
> 
> https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/7019201


Yes. The Abajos are Very underrated. Not sure why more folks don't ride over there. We did a big ride there this past weekend that was a bunch more work than a TWE shuttle but every bit as satisfying. Started at North Creek Pass and ended up a Newspaper Rock doing Robertson Pasture, Aspen Flats, Red Ledges to Shay Mountain. 26 miles, over 6000 total descending, and 3700' climbing. Much more raw and untrammeled than TWE. (Maybe I answered my own question there).

Speaking of the Burro to town (TWE) ride, every time I start to think that it's overrated I ride it again and am always blown away at how good it is. So much elevation change. So many climate zones and trail styles all packed into a 28 mile 8000' foot descent. The only part I don't always care for is some of the Porc Jeep road but even that is a rippin' hoot if there's a bit of a tailwind, some moisture in the dirt and you have the right bike, suspension set up, and wheels for the job.

I've also been somewhat meh about the Hazard County section of TWE in the past but this past weekend it had rained the night before, I had a mild tail wind and I was ahead of all the shuttle drop off folks so had the trail to myself and it RIPPED. I had a blast. All those ruts are berms when the trail is turning (which it is pretty much always), the dirt was perfect tacky, and packed down smooth from a summer's worth of shuttles. So even overrated can surprise sometimes.

The other gems in the La Sals that don't get much attention/love are Moonlight to Schuman's and the back side trails through the State Forest lands; NW trail to SW trail to Burro Friends to La Sal pass then down Terrace trail to Hell's Canyon. Not for the faint of heart but an awesome ride.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So it would seem every trail that's ever been raved about is now concidered over rated. Perhaps some of us have bigger egos than we've let on.


I dunno. I moved to CO a year ago and I still find the riding here fantastic. Looking forward to checking out more trails when it cools down.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

rockman said:


> Flagstaff.


Pfft, Prescott. Hundreds of miles of trails, accessible from town. Some good, but all except the Dells are multi-use. Riding the circle trail last year was cool, but the Badger Mountain and Sundog sections were disappointing, because they make no effort at all to have any cool tech or bike trail features. Have worked on a few trails there, but everything always had to be strict multi-use with no features/tech. Gets kinda boring after a while.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Harold said:


> This reads like a bunch of trail snobbery, to be honest.


I disagree for the most part in that we aren't saying "X" trail sucked but just that based on the trails *reputation*, we expected it to be more fun, exciting, badass, etc... Look at The Whole Enchilada for example. It's rated #1 on MTB Project and it's *reputation* is pretty solid yet several people find not lacking overall. When I reviewed it on MTB Project, I only gave it 4 stars and complained about the miles of blown out, washboard fire road. I had people sending me hate mail via private messages and accusing me of lying about even riding the trail.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

k2rider1964 said:


> I disagree for the most part in that we aren't saying "X" trail sucked but just that based on the trails *reputation*, we expected it to be more fun, exciting, badass, etc... Look at The Whole Enchilada for example. It's rated #1 on MTB Project and it's *reputation* is pretty solid yet several people find not lacking overall. When I reviewed it on MTB Project, I only gave it 4 stars and complained about the miles of blown out, washboard fire road. I had people sending me hate mail via private messages and accusing me of lying about even riding the trail.


Yeah. If you dare tell people their Holy Grail is good, but not spectacular, some of them freak out.

I'm surprised someone from the NorCal forum didn't give me **** over saying Mr. Toad's wasn't the bee's knees.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't know if overrated is the best definition, but there are several rides on my list that were more fun to ride 20-30 years ago than they are now, due to the hype. The hype drove crowds to them and deteriorated the experience. Additionally, more capable bikes have made the trails ride differently and changed what many riders desire in a trail experience. Monarch Crest and UPS/LPS/Porc are on that list for me. Still fun to ride, but no longer required riding on an annual or more frequent basis.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

stripes said:


> I agree. Blankets to me is a ton of fun. I was there prolly about 10 years ago, and it was really fun and technical. Then again I'm a fan of roots


I ride both Blankets and Sope Creek quite a bit. I like Sope Creek better because it flows better than Blankets (excluding VMT).


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Another factor may be the photos that are fed to us showing exotic locations more exotic than they are. For example, in a recent issue of BIKE, could be the photo annual, theres a photo of some riders ripping a trail at Skogafoss, Iceland. Missing from the photo are the tour buses in the parking lot and a metal staircase just out of sight on the right accessing the trailhead at the top of the waterfall. These guys just clipped in. Great trail, but...


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Slickrock is only good the first time...


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

sgltrak said:


> I don't know if overrated is the best definition, but there are several rides on my list that were more fun to ride 20-30 years ago than they are now, due to the hype. The hype drove crowds to them and deteriorated the experience. Additionally, more capable bikes have made the trails ride differently and changed what many riders desire in a trail experience. Monarch Crest and UPS/LPS/Porc are on that list for me. Still fun to ride, but no longer required riding on an annual or more frequent basis.


Agree with the premise 100% but it's two sides of the same coin. New bikes are amazing as is some new mtb built specific trail. I still love "old school" trails and live for big backcountry days. Variety is good and it's never been a better time to be a mountain biker.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

flipnidaho said:


> Slickrock is only good the first time...


Naw. As mentioned above the lines are endless. There are lines not far off the paint at all that take some nards to ride. I'll be there in 2 weeks, have ridden it countless times, and can't wait to get back on it.

Slickrock, the most classic mtb trail of all time?


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> Naw. As mentioned above the lines are endless. There are lines not far off the paint at all that take some nards to ride. I'll be there in 2 weeks, have ridden it countless times, and can't wait to get back on it.
> 
> Slickrock, the most classic mtb trail of all time?


There are other trails in Moab (or GJ or Fruita for that matter) that have better alternate lines than Slickrock (Bartlett Wash for example). Of course, it all depends on what you look for in a trail that makes it interesting...


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

hmmmm...sounding like the mtbr trail review hot tub time machine could use an upgrade or re-think with all these people traveling distances only to be let down.....so much trail data, how does this happen, weather? season?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

flipnidaho said:


> There are other trails in Moab (or GJ or Fruita for that matter) that have better alternate lines than Slickrock (Bartlett Wash for example). Of course, it all depends on what you look for in a trail that makes it interesting...


Wouldn't necessarily disagree with you there. Then again, people drop shrimp rock.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

flipnidaho said:


> I ride both Blankets and Sope Creek quite a bit. I like Sope Creek better because it flows better than Blankets (excluding VMT).


So you're sneaking into Georgia and riding two miles from my house (Sope Creek) and not inviting me along?


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

leeboh said:


> Not standard for MA. But it's got flow, bro ( JK) We do have great stuff. But for me KT is about the climbing, views, the Tiki bar and friends. All together in one place. Ridden from the top of upper moose?


Since KT is literally our backyard, I get what people say about over-rated, no tech, etc. but....DMA, to Parr's, to Wylder to Magill to Moose to White School, out and back on Good N You, to Sky Dive, to Nose to White back to town puts a smile on every one's face that I take on that ride.....

Plus now with the additional of the Victory Trails..... etc. there is more challenge than people think. KT isn't just Darling Hill....which admittedly presents a true challenge for most intermediate and up riders only when pace is added....or in the winter......


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

Over-rated.....in the spirit of them still being good but not a "if I can only ride one trail or system" kinda experience....

Tsali....crossed it off the list, we had a fun day but no reason to go back

Pisgah......love riding in Pigah and Dupont....but, people tend to make it out to be more than it is. Rocks, roots and remoteness aren't unique to only Pisgah or NC. That being said, I friggin' love the place.....but the whole 'you haven't ridden tech or climbed until you ride Pisgah" stuff is a little over hyped IMHO. I found the whole "we measure rides in time not miles" thing kinda funny, seeing as how it is often delivered like a Clint Eastwood line.....I get it and it is a good approach for the area but I still chuckle.


Under rated potentially

Canaan Valley - It has been a while and maybe time does funny things to memories.....but riding up Son of Plantation from Blackwater Bikes then down Plantation etc. was epic and fun at the time for us.....


----------



## gobriango (May 3, 2006)

spoonrobot said:


> It's not world famous but as much as people ride it and talk about it locally I was way underwhelmed by Blankets Creek near Roswell, Georgia.
> 
> Nothing but rocks and roots with no rhythm. Maybe cause it's close to a major suburban area and people can ride there from their house?


Nothing but rocks and roots ... seriously ???? I dislike Blankets because it is way too smooth with almost nothing technical to ride. A LOT of people ride there because it is close to ATL not because it is so amazing. That's why it is rated as better than it actually is.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

kpdemello said:


> I really need to give it another go, as it's been years since my last ride there. I did ride lock and load back when it was first built. I give the place two thumbs up for trail work and maintenance. You guys do a great job with that for sure.


 Thanks, check out Ward hill too while you are there, nice stuff on the front side of Boston Hill. Dare I say flow, berms and whoops.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

San Luis Obispo has miles and miles sanctioned trail and miles and muiles of unsanctioned trail right out of town. Also the good stuff is shuttleable.



Le Duke said:


> Re: Bend
> 
> I don't think any of the trails there are out-of-this-world awesome. But, they have an absolute boat load of singletrack that is accessible from town. I'm struggling to think of any town that would compare in terms of pure trail mileage that you can ride from your front door.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

rockman said:


> Another one that is way over-hyped is Fisher Creek (Fisher to Williams) near Stanley, Idaho. While it's good for sure there are arguably much better trails in the area.


No kidding!
We had so many recommendations to ride that, we finally did near the end of our week long bike trip.
I have no idea why so many people like it. No views of the sawtooths until you are back in the parking lot. Riding the highway to get to gravel... No thanks never again.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

River19 said:


> Since KT is literally our backyard, I get what people say about over-rated, no tech, etc. but....DMA, to Parr's, to Wylder to Magill to Moose to White School, out and back on Good N You, to Sky Dive, to Nose to White back to town puts a smile on every one's face that I take on that ride.....
> 
> Plus now with the additional of the Victory Trails..... etc. there is more challenge than people think. KT isn't just Darling Hill....which admittedly presents a true challenge for most intermediate and up riders only when pace is added....or in the winter......


I just moved to VT and am about an hour from KT. I started to think it was overrated from the view of a rider that just wants to ride challenging stuff but after riding more of the area it does have plenty of challenging terrain....you just need to venture out of Darling Hill. Crowds have also gotten worse there so that's even more incentive to explore. But its hard to pass up KT as an ideal Vermont mountain bike experience.

Also, there is amazing riding in the general area of Northern VT that gets over shadowed by KT.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> Third.
> 
> It's impossible to ride there without getting caught behind a group (or five) taking turns taking pictures of each other riding off an 18" drop. I'm not enough of a dick to blow past a group of people waiting in line, and I hate waiting in lines on a ****ing mountain bike ride.
> 
> When I'm down in Zion-land, I ride JEM or the Green Valley stuff. Zen is a great loop, and there are plenty of other trails that can tickle any fancy.


Ironically, I far prefer Goosebery to Green Valley, and even Gem. Any place I can camp right on the trail for free and stay the whole weekend makes my day...the fact that it is remote from a town makes it even better. The solitude and views of the sun hitting the peaks of Zion makes it for me.

That said I very much enjoy the trails too, they aren't inherently flowy...but they can be, with the right approach to riding them.

I have not had the same issue with crowds that you have, and that could change my opinion of the area. I also would not enjoy it if I was looking to head to a brewery after the ride instead of chill around the campfire with a beer.

I feel Park City is over-rated. I know I'm in the minority with my opinion. Every time I go, I'm underwhelmed by the quality of the trails and overwhelmed by the amount of traffic on them.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Le Duke said:


> Third.
> 
> It's impossible to ride there without getting caught behind a group (or five) taking turns taking pictures of each other riding off an 18" drop. I'm not enough of a dick to blow past a group of people waiting in line, and I hate waiting in lines on a ****ing mountain bike ride.
> 
> When I'm down in Zion-land, I ride JEM or the Green Valley stuff. Zen is a great loop, and there are plenty of other trails that can tickle any fancy.


Impossible? I live on Gooseberry and this has very rarely happened. Goose is definitely an acquired taste as everyone is into flow trails these days. You have to be good to ride the Goose or you'll end up frustrated. There is no where else in the world like it which makes it the unique destination trail it is.

My biggest Meh trail was 18 road in Fruita. I always roll my eyes when I hear people suggesting it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I did a trip to Pisgah some 20 years ago from up north, and in my mind, it was an awesome experience and phenomenal riding. I haven't been back since, and wonder if time and experience would change my opinion of the trail system.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

brentos said:


> I feel Park City is over-rated. I know I'm in the minority with my opinion. Every time I go, I'm underwhelmed by the quality of the trails and overwhelmed by the amount of traffic on them.


I doubt you are in the minority on this. If they could build at least a little more tech into a few trails. The recent addition of shuttling services has really put the pressure on the trails.


----------



## RadBartTaylor (Dec 1, 2004)

Mookie said:


> I doubt you are in the minority on this. If they could build at least a little more tech into a few trails. The recent addition of shuttling services has really put the pressure on the trails.


I rode PC 2-3 years ago and thought it was really really good! I rode everything, from resort all the way up to above the tree line to the highest point I could make it. Nothing super technical, but good solid trails IMO.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Gosh... seems all you expert riders have worked yourselves into a state of jaded boredom, having been everywhere and ridden everything. Those adrenaline fixes just don't satisfy like they used to, huh? Maybe up the dose with an ebike? Most of these over-rated rides are still on my bucket list. At 61 I probably won't get to them all!:ihih:

Seriously, having just moved to Prescott from bush Alaska (95% mining roads, beaches, and sled-dog trails), I'm in heaven. I've ridden most of the local trails by now, but Sedona, Flagstaff, and Phoenix are less than 2 hours away. Utah is close, too. Haven't been to Moab for biking since the 80s, and barely scratched the surface then. Just started exploring these areas. What a glorious time to be an intermediate rider!


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

Crankout said:


> I did a trip to Pisgah some 20 years ago from up north, and in my mind, it was an awesome experience and phenomenal riding. I haven't been back since, and wonder if time and experience would change my opinion of the trail system.


Oh, don't get me wrong, Pisgah and the whole area is friggin' fantastic and the riding is outstanding, I just think there has been a gnar-narrative with Pisgah for years, or at least that is what I gathered over the past 15-20years. So from my personal perspective, and the perspective of the folks I went down there with, that aspect was over-hyped/overrated.

We still run into folks from NC that are like "well, nothing scares me as I ride Pisgah all the time"......so we were expecting this next level tech stuff etc. and what we found was familiar stuff but more of it. It was awesome just way different than I expected it to be based on the reputation.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

thepusher said:


> Ha, that's how I feel at Patapsco most if the time. I always comment "this must be more fun going the opposite direction "
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! Isn't this most of MD? I love our trails. Even the Watershed has me thinking maybe it's better the otherway. We climb just enough that it sucks, and downhill just enough to say was that it  We vacation in WNC and it's the same mountain range. But the climbs are longer, and so are the downhills.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Crankout said:


> I did a trip to Pisgah some 20 years ago from up north, and in my mind, it was an awesome experience and phenomenal riding. I haven't been back since, and wonder if time and experience would change my opinion of the trail system.


Not for me, we go at least once a year. Day ride Pisgah night ride Dupont.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

River19 said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, Pisgah and the whole area is friggin' fantastic and the riding is outstanding, I just think there has been a gnar-narrative with Pisgah for years, or at least that is what I gathered over the past 15-20years. So from my personal perspective, and the perspective of the folks I went down there with, that aspect was over-hyped/overrated.
> 
> We still run into folks from NC that are like "well, nothing scares me as I ride Pisgah all the time"......so we were expecting this next level tech stuff etc. and what we found was familiar stuff but more of it. It was awesome just way different than I expected it to be based on the reputation.


True, you'd think it's like Redbull Rampage from the way it's talked about. It's more like it has a tun of trails that have great views and waterfalls, and the forest is so thick you feel isolated.


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's my list...

The Rim Trail, Cloudcroft, NM (supposed to be epic but it's definitely not)
18 Road in Fruita, like others have said
Hangover in Sedona (maybe I'm just a chicken, but give me Portal in Moab any day over Hangover - the exposure just isn't worth it - Highline, on OTOH, is awesome)

-ABQ Clyde


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I do not just ride 'a trail' like a narrow strip of dirt is the only thing in the world that matters.

To me, a good ride is the terrain, the view, the wildlife, my attitude, even the weather -- the whole experience of the day. I can have that anywhere. Some of my most enjoyable rides have been on maintained forest roads when everything else was in sync. Whether I am at the latest trendy MTB mecca riding the current fad trail or not is irrelevant.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

dave54 said:


> I do not just ride 'a trail' like a narrow strip of dirt is the only thing in the world that matters.
> 
> To me, a good ride is the terrain, the view, the wildlife, my attitude, even the weather -- the whole experience of the day. I can have that anywhere. Some of my most enjoyable rides have been on maintained forest roads when everything else was in sync. Whether I am at the latest trendy MTB mecca riding the current fad trail or not is irrelevant.


For sure.

This is a great thread. Me thinks we're all at work self reminiscing about these rides wishing we were out there riding them instead. I know I am.


----------



## Anthem1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Another vote for TWE, Upper and last 2 miles are pretty sweet, but that jeep road...
Again a great ride, but #1, not IMHO.


----------



## TR Chensley (Aug 6, 2017)

The Twins in Oregon and pretty much anything around Gold Lake campground. Super lame... all of it.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I think it's a fun good-hearted thread.

I live in Phoenix and don't understand the hype of Sedona. I mean, it's fine, the scenery is nice, but I think the riding just isn't as good overall as Phoenix. I prefer the extra half-hour drive to Flagstaff, which I find to be awesome.

Under-rated? Lemmon Drop in Tucson.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

gobriango said:


> I already seconded 401 trail. Let me add Kingdom Trails and anything around Snow Summit as boring and waaaay overrated.
> 
> A trail that you never hear anything about that is insanely awesome is Ellicottville, NY (outside Buffalo). No scenery, just non stop, very technical (but all ridable) singletrack that goes and goes. There are 3 other local riding areas that are all quality and would make for a killer weekend.


E'ville has some great stuff! I have a post on here somewhere with some video in early Winter. It was sketchy but very fun!



spoonrobot said:


> It's not world famous but as much as people ride it and talk about it locally I was way underwhelmed by Blankets Creek near Roswell, Georgia.
> 
> Nothing but rocks and roots with no rhythm. Maybe cause it's close to a major suburban area and people can ride there from their house?


I read about Blankets (haven't been there since the '90's I think), and almost no one I ever knew from there actually rode there or suggested I go there. They went to Bull Mt. or even Chicopee Woods.



dirtrider76 said:


> Allegrippis/Raystown, if I never went back I'd be OK with it. It was fun the first time, by the 3rd time I was over it. I know they have Dirtfest there and all but I ride to get away from people so I'll never go to that...
> 
> Moon lake is probably my favorite trails and often overlooked. A bit of everything all wrapped up in one, very few people typically and not sanitized.


Glad to hear some East coast people chiming in. Raystown is superbly planned and built, but I get deja vu after about an hour. The only stuff that grabbed my attention was the South Loop, and that may be because they logged it and it required that the trail be rerouted.

Everything in Michaux is under-rated. 
(In the Fall "there's a rock under every leaf")
Moraine SP is also under-rated. One of the few places that challenges me alllll. the. way.

-F

PS - for all you West coasters, since I've never been out there with a bike, you all sound spoiled! All we hear about over hear is all the ones you're calling over-rated. It's hilarious and disillusioning at the same time. I'll still eventually come out and see for myself.


----------



## Anthem1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Blatant said:


> I think it's a fun good-hearted thread.
> 
> I live in Phoenix and don't understand the hype of Sedona. I mean, it's fine, the scenery is nice, but I think the riding just isn't as good overall as Phoenix. I prefer the extra half-hour drive to Flagstaff, which I find to be awesome.
> 
> Under-rated? Lemmon Drop in Tucson.


I am on the believe the Sedona hype band wagon, can't wait to go back.
Phoenix has some nice riding, I got to ride South Mtn. and your local T100 trail ran along side our hotel.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

evdog said:


> San Juan Trail. Seriously... people will drive an hour to shuttle this trail? :skep:


Im sorry, but try earning your ride- its an awesome trail to ride up as well. the down is just that much more fruitful when you've gone up what you're about to go down!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

I think you missed the subtly implied sarcasm of this post. vvvvvvv


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

RajunCajun44 said:


> slickrock at Moab.... Moab has MUCH better to offer..


I have been to Moab every year for the last 4, this year will make 5. I do Slickrock every year. Overrated? Dunno, still fun and I believe a must do.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Hermosa Creek 18 years ago was simply awesome, magical even...on a 26" hardtail. 
Fast forward to 6 years ago, Meh. Lots of erosion on the climbs; generally beat up. The thrill is gone.


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

Le Duke said:


> Next time you're in Moab, head south of town a bit, into the Abajos.
> 
> https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/7019201


Thanks for the tip. I will have to check that out next time I get down that way.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Anthem1 said:


> Another vote for TWE, Upper and last 2 miles are pretty sweet, but that jeep road...
> Again a great ride, but #1, not IMHO.


I love the jeep road section, so fast and chunky. (Top part where it is almost all rock)
To each his own...


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

rockman said:


> Much more of a backcountry ride than TWE and without the jackhammer jeep road on porcupine.


I know I'm probably in the minority here, but I absolutely love the jeep road section on Porcupine. Maybe not as much as the porcupine rim singletrack, but flying through that chunk at mach stupid speed is a kick in the pants.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

twd953 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I will have to check that out next time I get down that way.


I'm hoping to get out there soon, like the next couple of weeks, while the aspens still have leaves. It's pretty spectacular.

Also, if people can set aside their gnar-shredding aspirations for a day, riding Lockhart Basin Road and some of the roads south of there will blow your mind.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

twd953 said:


> I know I'm probably in the minority here, but I absolutely love the jeep road section on Porcupine. Maybe not as much as the porcupine rim singletrack, but flying through that chunk at mach stupid speed is a kick in the pants.


Agreed. I almost replied to the post that described it as a washboarded fire road, since it's actually a rock-ribbed seismic exploration road, which is not the same thing at all. At speed, it's fairly smooth and a ton of fun, especially when you're playing with friends on different lines.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

A lot of the trails in this thread that I've ridden WERE epic 20 years ago.

A trail starts out being amazing.

Then it makes all these shitty Top 20 Places to Ride lists, gets bandied around the internets...

Then you have 20 years worth of shuttle monkey tourists turning it into a wide, rutted mess and removing all the technical features.

Now it's overrated....


----------



## scottymchanson (Jan 2, 2014)

Ridgeline Trail in Dupont State Forest, NC.
A friend and I were looking to do a quick ride the day after we finished the Pisgah Stage Race last year. People kept recommending Dupont and I felt like I had heard about Ridgeline over and over. It was one of the most boring trails I've ever been on. I didn't understand any of the hype. The other trails we did in Dupont were not very good either. We ended up leaving there and did a quick Sycamore Cove loop in Pisgah before we left so we could at least ride something decent.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

forkboy said:


> A lot of the trails in this thread that I've ridden WERE epic 20 years ago.
> 
> A trail starts out being amazing.
> 
> ...


Shuttle companies that profit from public trails should have to pay a % of their income back to the trail. Same with races & other events. Profiteering from public land is BS.


----------



## CDH (May 24, 2006)

I agree on bend. Fun trails with your young kids but pretty boring with tons of people on the trails. Oakridge is so much better than bend. Way better trails and way cooler scene.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

WHALENARD said:


> Shuttle companies that profit from public trails should have to pay a % of their income back to the trail. Same with races & other events. Profiteering from public land is BS.


I don't know about shuttle companies but races and events absolutely have to pay permit fees. Depending on the land owner, a lot of that goes back into the trails.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

scottymchanson said:


> Ridgeline Trail in Dupont State Forest, NC.
> A friend and I were looking to do a quick ride the day after we finished the Pisgah Stage Race last year. People kept recommending Dupont and I felt like I had heard about Ridgeline over and over. It was one of the most boring trails I've ever been on. I didn't understand any of the hype. The other trails we did in Dupont were not very good either. We ended up leaving there and did a quick Sycamore Cove loop in Pisgah before we left so we could at least ride something decent.


Ridgeline is a fun trail to rip up AND down. The Ridgeline-Hickory-Ridgeline lollipop is a fun fitness test. One of the few trails where, if you're really hauling, you can hit features going UP the hill. But, there's nothing particularly special about it, I agree. And it's certainly not a "destination"-level trail. It's a 1.5 mile "flow" trail in a region known for the opposite.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

CDH said:


> I agree on bend. Fun trails with your young kids but pretty boring with tons of people on the trails. Oakridge is so much better than bend. Way better trails and way cooler scene.


Oakridge is a ton of fun. Have some friends who live there and would love to go back when the smoke isn't bad from the fires.


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

bikewerx said:


> I have been to Moab every year for the last 4, this year will make 5. I do Slickrock every year. Overrated? Dunno, still fun and I believe a must do.


I agree! Slickrock was the first ride I did in Moab and I had a blast. I thought I'd be bothered by the dirt bikes and 4-wheelers nearby, but it fit the "historical" nature of the trail. My first experience with the amazing traction of sandstone. I consider it a must do for those new to Moab.

Just to throw out something different, I was pretty sync'd to ride Comfortably Numb in Whistler. While not totally disappointed, the punchy nature without a lot of flow surprised me, and wouldn't do it again. Afterwards I talked with several people that felt the same way.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Silentfoe said:


> I don't know about shuttle companies but races and events absolutely have to pay permit fees. Depending on the land owner, a lot of that goes back into the trails.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Shuttle companies have to pay the land manager (usually BLM in OR) a permit fee to operate & they only issue x amount of them. I've not personally seen this or events benifit the trail 99% of the time. I have seen it go to maintenance to roads for said shuttle companies to acess trailheads.

There is a shuttle company in Oakridge OR that was absolutely integral in putting that place on the map. Hiring local drivers, working with local politics, trail builders, events etc. Once Oakridge started to get notoriety other shuttle companies that are not located in nor do anything for the town move in and take a lot of his market share, and the trails are worse off for it. I can't think of an outdoor destination where simular scenarios aren't the the norm.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Anthem1 said:


> I am on the believe the Sedona hype band wagon, can't wait to go back.
> Phoenix has some nice riding, I got to ride South Mtn. and your local T100 trail ran along side our hotel.


I really like Sedona too and often daydream about riding there. But I also really like Phoenix (especially SoMo) and Tucson (+1 for Lemon Drop. What a great ride!) and often day dream about riding there.... especially when it's winter here.

I need to get more time in Flagstaff. The one ride I had there was stellar. Upper Wasabi to Wasabi is one of the best tech flow DH trails I've ridden.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

KRob said:


> I really like Sedona too and often daydream about riding there. But I also really like Phoenix (especially SoMo) and Tucson (+1 for Lemon Drop. What a great ride!) and often day dream about riding there.... especially when it's winter here.
> 
> I need to get more time in Flagstaff. The one ride I had there was stellar. Upper Wasabi to Wasabi is one of the best tech flow DH trails I've ridden.


Krob, you should come out weekend after next for the first official Enduro race in Flag. 6 stages over 2 days on the 'best' over-rated system trail descents in town. Of course, most of the best stuff like Wasabi is off the grid but still, it will be pretty fun. https://www.absolutebikes.net/community/events/flagstaff-enduro/


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

CDH said:


> I agree on bend. Fun trails with your young kids but pretty boring with tons of people on the trails. Oakridge is so much better than bend. Way better trails and way cooler scene.


I agree, I wasn't impressed with bend, but oakridge was awesome.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

bikewerx said:


> I have been to Moab every year for the last 4, this year will make 5. I do Slickrock every year. Overrated? Dunno, still fun and I believe a must do.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


We like to start slickrock late, and finish last 1/2 in the dark with lights. Pretty cool and usually nobody else out.

I think Pisgah is one of the most underrated areas.... Freakin rocks! Pilot descent, black mountain.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

russinthecascades said:


> While not totally disappointed, the punchy nature without a lot of flow surprised me, and wouldn't do it again. Afterwards I talked with several people that felt the same way.


Not sure what you were expecting on CN. But it does have its own flow once you learn the lines and how to ride them, and is insanely fun if you are into that style of trail. Thankfully it is not the same "flow" as all the neutered imba style flow trails out there now that do little more than bore you to sleep.

And as for people who don't like Gooseberry... if you can't have fun there, you're definitely doing something wrong in life. Yeah I know, opinions....blah, blah. But someone had to say it


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

SlowSSer said:


> Im sorry, but try earning your ride- its an awesome trail to ride up as well. the down is just that much more fruitful when you've gone up what you're about to go down!


San Juan is pretty low on my list of awesome descents. I don't think I've ever shuttled it. Usually we climb it to get to Pinos or Chiquito. Now San Juan to Pinos, there is an awesome ride....:thumbsup:


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Le Duke said:


> Ridgeline is a fun trail to rip up AND down. The Ridgeline-Hickory-Ridgeline lollipop is a fun fitness test. One of the few trails where, if you're really hauling, you can hit features going UP the hill. But, there's nothing particularly special about it, I agree. And it's certainly not a "destination"-level trail. It's a 1.5 mile "flow" trail in a region known for the opposite.


I think the upper area of Dupont is better. Like up Cedar down Hard Rock it's got a great view as well. But most the time we night ride there.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Blatant said:


> I think it's a fun good-hearted thread.
> 
> I live in Phoenix and don't understand the hype of Sedona. I mean, it's fine, the scenery is nice, but I think the riding just isn't as good overall as Phoenix. I prefer the extra half-hour drive to Flagstaff, which I find to be awesome.
> 
> Under-rated? Lemmon Drop in Tucson.


I would agree that there are more riding options in and around Phoenix, but Sedona has it beat on weather most of the time, air quality all of the time, and views all of the time. Sedona exploded around 15 years ago with serious connectors and epic trails, but it by no means has more miles or options as Phoenix. The draw of Sedona is you can get out of Phoenix, instead of driving through the city for an hour or more. If Phoenix was in a more temperate climate with less population or more natural land, then sure, it'd be more like the Seattle area. I like Flag too, but both places (flag and Sedona) don't necessarily have endless options or anything. Flagstaff has vertical over Sedona, as most everything does, which is a big factor in favor of other places, but again, Phoenix 8 months out of the year is hot as hell and the air quality is horrible in the winter. If I lived there I'd want to get out if there to go riding too.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm going to post a vid with some slow-mo hike-a-bike for 3 seconds and super ripping DH lines that will make it seem like the best ever. You'll never know the misery of having to hike-a-bike up 45 degree pitches or waiting for hikers. I'll edit out all the crashes and slow sections. You'll just think it'd the most epic ride ever. The miracle of modern video editing. Your expectations will be high.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Crankout said:


> I did a trip to Pisgah some 20 years ago from up north, and in my mind, it was an awesome experience and phenomenal riding. I haven't been back since, and wonder if time and experience would change my opinion of the trail system.


Pisgah is wonderful and there are lots of trails to ride. Truly a mecca for mountain biking. But I still believe that there are many great riding trails that are local to the NE that are as fun as Pisgah. I think the NE, just for it density of good riding trails, is vastly under-rated.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Jayem said:


> I would agree that there are more riding options in and around Phoenix, but Sedona has it beat on weather most of the time, air quality all of the time, and views all of the time. Sedona exploded around 15 years ago with serious connectors and epic trails, but it by no means has more miles or options as Phoenix. The draw of Sedona is you can get out of Phoenix, instead of driving through the city for an hour or more. If Phoenix was in a more temperate climate with less population or more natural land, then sure, it'd be more like the Seattle area. I like Flag too, but both places (flag and Sedona) don't necessarily have endless options or anything. Flagstaff has vertical over Sedona, as most everything does, which is a big factor in favor of other places, but again, Phoenix 8 months out of the year is hot as hell and the air quality is horrible in the winter. If I lived there I'd want to get out if there to go riding too.


I love riding in PHX and I go once a year for 3-4 days. I love the variety of trails offered. I love all the food options. What I don't love is how spread out all the trail systems are and there doesn't really seem to be a centralized place to stay where you can avoid the traffic that goes along with that. Where I live isn't much better to get to the "good stuff" but in comparing it to a place like Sedona or GJ/Fruita, it's a huge difference.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Vader said:


> Another factor may be the photos that are fed to us showing exotic locations more exotic than they are. For example, in a recent issue of BIKE, could be the photo annual, theres a photo of some riders ripping a trail at Skogafoss, Iceland. Missing from the photo are the tour buses in the parking lot and a metal staircase just out of sight on the right accessing the trailhead at the top of the waterfall. These guys just clipped in. Great trail, but...


I'm definitely guilty of this a bit with my photos.... but you're spot on.

I've hiked that trail up from Skogafoss, and it would SUCK on a bike. Way too many rutted and eroded areas, and it's way too steep to ride or carry a bike up. That said, it's one of the most beautiful trails I've ever hiked, and the pictures of guys "riding" it are absolutely sick. No one needs to know that they only rode their bikes for 10 feet before having to get off and walk down.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Let me be the first to say the Palisade Plunge is just meh.

Crowd turns out to comment on Palisade Plunge | GJSentinel.com


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

Shark said:


> We like to start slickrock late, and finish last 1/2 in the dark with lights. Pretty cool and usually nobody else out.


Been thinking about doing that. The dark would add some fun.


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

Miker J said:


> Ever burn a few vacation days, pack two kids, wife, two dogs, bikes, camping gear, etc... to travel to ride the "great" trails you've been hearing about. Only to find you could have had a better riding experience in your back yard.
> 
> Its reality and part of the cost benefit analysis when planning a trip.
> 
> And yes, there are such things as lousy mtb trails.


Perhaps you're doing it wrong. Ever burn a few vacation days, pack two friends, lots of beer, two dogs, bikes, camping gear, etc... to travel to ride the "great" trails you've been hearing about, only to find that the riding experience paled in comparison to the good times you had along the way?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

WHALENARD said:


> ^ Would agree on Kingdom, but as a mountain biker I'm glad it's there. Would also say the trails & area/East Burke have changed a LOT over the years. Again from an mtb perspective it's a good trajectory. To bad Waterbury didn't get some of that love. When The Alchemist was there that was one of my favorite destinations. Then again Stowe is ruined imo.


Yeah. In heading up to Kingdom in a few weeks because the crew going got too big for me to convince them to get up to Waterbury. It's been a while since I've done Kingdom, so perhaps the variety offered by Victory Take will make it more interesting this time around, but there are so many interesting and fun places to ride, I'm a bit mystified by the way experienced riders keep seeking-out the more pedestrian and popular destinations.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

slapheadmofo said:


> 'Flow' is where you make it. I really like HP (and rock gardens in general).


Yeah, but with rock gardens, it sometimes takes several visits to make it flow, so I can see how folks who visit HP once or twice would be underwhelmed. Contrast that with Lynn, where it's even harder to make it flow, but the aesthetics of the lines provide additional reward beyond just making it through clean, and folks are more likely to be overwhelmed than underwhelmed there.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

WHALENARD said:


> 100%.
> Night riding it on a clear stary night. Nothing out there like it.


Brilliant! Scheduling my next Moab trip for the full moon.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

Have to throw an underated vote out for stuff in the Harrisonburg area. Massanutten western slope has some great riding. Plenty of elevation and lots of rock. Then there are the trails in GW natioal forest. Aside from being spreadout they let you ride but require you to keep up the pace or you will be walking your bike in spots. Great scenery as well.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Vespasianus said:


> Pisgah is wonderful and there are lots of trails to ride. Truly a mecca for mountain biking. But I still believe that there are many great riding trails that are local to the NE that are as fun as Pisgah. I think the NE, just for it density of good riding trails, is vastly under-rated.


I would like to return. I still consider it as one of my best riding experiences ever.


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

evdog said:


> Not sure what you were expecting on CN. But it does have its own flow once you learn the lines and how to ride them, and is insanely fun if you are into that style of trail. Thankfully it is not the same "flow" as all the neutered imba style flow trails out there now that do little more than bore you to sleep.


Yeah, I get you. I still appreciate the trail for what it is. But we're talking opinions on over-rated trails, so we can have different opinions.

One of the bike shop managers (at least he acted like he was the manager), said he thought the trail should be "fixed" so more people enjoy it. While it wasn't my style, I totally disagree with dummying down a trail. Someday I might want to try CN again to see if I can handle the challenges better. I'd be really disappointed if those challenges were removed. If you want a certain type of trail, build it from scratch, don't alter an established, iconic ride.


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

VTSession said:


> I just moved to VT and am about an hour from KT. I started to think it was overrated from the view of a rider that just wants to ride challenging stuff but after riding more of the area it does have plenty of challenging terrain....you just need to venture out of Darling Hill. Crowds have also gotten worse there so that's even more incentive to explore. But its hard to pass up KT as an ideal Vermont mountain bike experience.
> 
> Also, there is amazing riding in the general area of Northern VT that gets over shadowed by KT.


What I do like is how CJ and the trail team have been building expansion loops which has definately helped spread out the trafffic off Darling Hill. We only ride Darling Sunday afternoons or weekdays if we want to ride it at all. It is a **** show on the weekends, but that is fine as it packs the locals with some coin.

When we venture away from the hill we still see folks but not like on Darling.....none of the Canadian groups of 8-18 slinky-ing from one intersection to another.....

When people say KT is overrated, I understand if they are looking for 100miles of tech and rocks etc. They will usually follow it up with a recommendation to ride another trail system for rocks and roots with like 10-15 miles of trail.....which if you know the NEK, there are rocks and roots to be found in KT, but it may not be on Darling Hill or right by the bar.

Not defending the overrated nature of it......just sayin....


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Jayem;Phoenix 8 months out of the year is hot as hell and the air quality is horrible in the winter. If I lived there I'd want to get out if there to go riding too.[/QUOTE said:


> Perspective man. Aren't you up in Alaska now??? I'll give you 3-4 months as hot as hell, not 8!! C'mon. That would be like me saying it's frozen over in AK for 8 months and dark. I'd also disagree about the horrible air quality, sure there are some poor days, but most of the PHX area trails are on the outskirts of the Valley not center city. I'm not spending all day at Papago when the cool weather rolls in. (Black Canyon Trail, SMP North & South, Spur Cross, Brown's Ranch, McDowell Regional, Hawes, Gold Canyon, San Tan, Estrella F.I.N.S./Pirate trails, White Tanks, etc) South Mountain, Phoenix Mtn. Preserve & Papago are really the only systems in the city and S. Mtn can feel like miles away.
> 
> Yes, I'm busting your chops a little bit!!
> 
> This entire thread is about perspective and what type of ride each rider truly enjoys. Most of the big name trails mentioned are probably rated 4.5 - 5 stars by the masses. Maybe most are more deserving of a 4 - 4.5, but doesn't that reflect a bit on personal riding preference? I've had the good fortune to have been on a lot of these trails. They are all great IMO as I like a huge diversity of styles. Here in PHX, if I want some techy chunk, South Mountain is a great choice. Other times I don't feel like getting beat up and just want to spin out some long twisting desert miles, Brown's Ranch here I come. Bottom line, bikes are cool. Bike riding is fun. I'm going to CO this weekend to ride and push my bike up mountains...


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Have to add in Bootleg Canyon. Years ago we went into the shop in Boulder City and they sold us a map and described the trails as "world class". During our ride we were dumbfounded. On the ride home we just laughed. What a joke.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

phride said:


> Brilliant! Scheduling my next Moab trip for the full moon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's the ticket my friend. Midnight full moon ride so the moon is directly overhead. It's an unforgettable experience.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

DethWshBkr said:


> Never been there, but I've heard it's quite singletrack flowy stuff.
> 
> I like rocky stuff! I want to use my suspension, not wish I had a hardtail.


It is flowy single track but I don't see why its gets soooo much praise. I took a 160mm bike there twice and it wasn't nearly as much fun as a HT with a Butcher up front and a semislick in back. Whiteclay DE is flowy as well but I take my Slash there and have a blast not regret taking it.

My normal trails are usually chunky or rooted. I just enjoy riding stuff like that now. I drive past flow trails to ride rocks pretty often.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

rockman said:


> Krob, you should come out weekend after next for the first official Enduro race in Flag. 6 stages over 2 days on the 'best' over-rated system trail descents in town. Of course, most of the best stuff like Wasabi is off the grid but still, it will be pretty fun. https://www.absolutebikes.net/community/events/flagstaff-enduro/


Sounds like fun, and a great way to get a tour of Mt. Elden. Unfortunately I've already burnt my hall pass for September with my Moab trip, but I'll keep it on the radar for next year.

What's with all the two day enduros lately? Is it just about getting folks to stay over another night to increase tourism spending or is it more about logistics? Ours is 6 stages (7 for pros) in one day and I'd much prefer that.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Silentfoe said:


> Have to add in Bootleg Canyon. Years ago we went into the shop in Boulder City and they sold us a map and described the trails as "world class". During our ride we were dumbfounded. On the ride home we just laughed. What a joke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Before the ski resorts got on board with mountain biking, bootleg was something, now it's not.


----------



## Anthonyf (Mar 1, 2011)

In my area

Buffalo Creek area- The dirt is kitty litter. Blackjack is the most interesting trail there and Little Scraggy. All of the other stuff is boring to me. 

The 401 trail - Amazing scenery but the trail is weak.


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

captain ahab/amasa back/hymasa in moab. no flow (even by moab standards), nothing really all that technical or challenging on the way down and just overall kind of slow for the most part.


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

18 road in fruita. a couple (like, two...maybe 3) exciting parts but most of the trail system is kind of boring, easy and slow. lunch loops in grand junction is a lot more fun and very underrated in my opinion.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Silentfoe said:


> Impossible? I live on Gooseberry and this has very rarely happened. Goose is definitely an acquired taste as everyone is into flow trails these days. You have to be good to ride the Goose or you'll end up frustrated. There is no where else in the world like it which makes it the unique destination trail it is.


I only go up there during the week, about 6-8 times a year, but even then there's usually a group fiddling around with one section of the trail or another.

Goose isn't overrated, just over/misused. I like the (mid-week) camping, and it's a fun trail to just chill out and ride well.

JEM is a nice XC trail, which is why the Frog Hollow endurance races use it, but other than the one tech section and the bottom mile or two, it's totally unremarkable. If the wind is strong and from the North, it becomes a complete waste of time.


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

buffalo creek in colorado. its like single track on a beach.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2006)

127.0.0.1 said:


> Kingdom Trails VT. standard trails in a cool setting.
> 
> Meh. my local stuff is 3x the ride


Yeah gonna have to agree with you on this one. I did have fun, but I'm not to sure it was worth the 7 hour drive from Buffalo. Though, the beer selection at the tiki bar was damn good.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2006)

The Whole Enchilada in Moab is so overrated. Moab is SOOOO overrated. The riding is boring and the trails are stupid.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2006)

Training-Wheels said:


> 18 road in fruita. a couple (like, two...maybe 3) exciting parts but most of the trail system is kind of boring, easy and slow. lunch loops in grand junction is a lot more fun and very underrated in my opinion.


Agreed except that Lunch Loops are actually highly rated.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

spoonrobot said:


> It's not world famous but as much as people ride it and talk about it locally I was way underwhelmed by Blankets Creek near Roswell, Georgia.
> 
> Nothing but rocks and roots with no rhythm. Maybe cause it's close to a major suburban area and people can ride there from their house?


If you think Blankets is rooty and rocky you'd hate Big Creek in Roswell. To each their own. I always say that I like trails that flow, but not flow trails. Blankets and Big Creek both flow nicely, but they aren't flow trails.

My most overrated trail system by far is Tsali. It used to be in every damn magazine and still comes up when you mention riding in NC. It has nice scenery, but nothing technical and maybe nowadays would only be worthwhile hitting if you were on a single speed.

That said, I'd take riding an overrated trail any day over not riding at all.

:thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

richde said:


> I only go up there during the week, about 6-8 times a year, but even then there's usually a group fiddling around with one section of the trail or another.
> 
> Goose isn't overrated, just over/misused. I like the (mid-week) camping, and it's a fun trail to just chill out and ride well.
> 
> JEM is a nice XC trail, which is why the Frog Hollow endurance races use it, but other than the one tech section and the bottom mile or two, it's totally unremarkable. If the wind is strong and from the North, it becomes a complete waste of time.


Yep.

I don't have a problem with Gooseberry as a trail system. I just don't like getting caught behind crowds on trails. It IS pretty unique, and I'd recommend everyone do it once.

I like the JEM and associated trails simply because of the views, and the ability to haul ass both up and down. Also, for people who live at 7500ft, JEM + Zion NP offer a nice escape from winter. When I haven't touched tire to dirt in a few months, JEM is a nice way to ease back into it and put in some miles.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

hate to say it, but overall i agree. i still enjoy going to moab 1-2 times a year for the atmosphere, weather and scenery. but every time i leave there i feel like i never got a chance to open it up and go fast. just slowly pedaling around some technical chunk without very many scary or challenging parts. i know i can go ride the expose and risk death, but thats not the kind of challenge I'm talking about. 


[email protected] said:


> The Whole Enchilada in Moab is so overrated. Moab is SOOOO overrated. The riding is boring and the trails are stupid.


----------



## SLCpowderhound (Jul 12, 2010)

Wasatch Crest trail. The scenery is great, but the crowds and underwhelming trail make it a big "meh" for me personally. I usually ride it once a year mainly as an add-on to create a loop but some friends of mine ride it 2-3 times a week and love it, to each their own.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Training-Wheels said:


> hate to say it, but overall i agree. i still enjoy going to moab 1-2 times a year for the atmosphere, weather and scenery. but every time i leave there i feel like i never got a chance to open it up and go fast. just slowly pedaling around some technical chunk without very many scary or challenging parts. i know i can go ride the expose and risk death, but thats not the kind of challenge I'm talking about.


Pedal/ride faster?

All trails become more entertaining, and more technical, at higher speeds.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> Pedal/ride faster?
> 
> All trails become more entertaining, and more technical, at higher speeds.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I thought this would be read as the joke it is. Moab is some of the best damn riding on the planet. And the Whole Enchilada is the best trail I have ever ridden. I dont feel like qualifying that with how many trials Ive ridden or where. Im tired and need coffee.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The Whole Enchilada in Moab is so overrated. Moab is SOOOO overrated. The riding is boring and the trails are stupid.


What do you mean by stupid?


----------



## NotQuiteClimbing (Jul 26, 2010)

The Flume Trail has been my biggest disappointment. I felt the entire time I was riding it I was waiting for the actual trail to start and then it was over. I left with trail blue balls. Sure you get about 15-20 min of decent scenery but the rest of it was a long fire road climb and then some flat sandy sections.


----------



## crepit (Sep 15, 2017)

The Whole Enchilada is the most overrated shuttle I've ridden so far. 

33 miles long. Last 6 Miles is road. Probably 20 miles of dirt road. 
They can put a signs up that says it's singletrack but it's not. 

The last 2 miles of actual singletrack was awesome though.

I think the heat and my janky bike added to the overrated part as well.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have never run into a crowd, or even close to it on Gooseberry. I usually go in the Winter/early Spring, but my last trip coincided with the Hurricane mtg festival, and it still wasn't bad. I always enjoy it very much. Love the Hurricane and Moab areas. Not too crazy about Moab the town, but the riding is worth it.


----------



## tealy (Mar 7, 2013)

okay


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

NotQuiteClimbing said:


> I left with trail blue balls.


Gives new meaning to the term "trail head". Or maybe not.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Pretty much every trail in Austin, TX. The Barton Creek trail alternates from boring to unrideable. Walnut Creek I can do on my road bike. Emma Long is too short and was supposed to be technical. Maybe for a beginner.


----------



## Anthonyf (Mar 1, 2011)

Training-Wheels said:


> captain ahab/amasa back/hymasa in moab. no flow (even by moab standards), nothing really all that technical or challenging on the way down and just overall kind of slow for the most part.


IDK, I was able to hit Ahab with some speed and flow and I thought it was awesome. But that's what makes this thread interesting.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

In the not overrated category: The Hog circuit in Sedona - I'll never be able to ride it all, way too much exposure for my taste. Skills improvement required as well. Just completed a 12 mi. loop there and what a blast! Llama, Little Horse, Broken Arrow, and Chapel were fun, too. I was so jazzed I drove over and rode Mescal again, throwing in upper Canyon of Fools for good measure. Cool temps and empty trails today. Sedona did not disappoint.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Desert Classic is overrated, though I do enjoy it.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

NotQuiteClimbing said:


> The Flume Trail has been my biggest disappointment. I felt the entire time I was riding it I was waiting for the actual trail to start and then it was over. I left with trail blue balls. Sure you get about 15-20 min of decent scenery but the rest of it was a long fire road climb and then some flat sandy sections.


Just "decent" scenery? You have high standards, sir. Agree with your ride description though.


----------



## killerisation (Nov 26, 2008)

Bobsled - Mt Fromme
Exactly like every other blue trail constructed in the last decade.

Hangover - Sedona
Maybe on a lightweight hardtail with narrow bars, a long dropper and a high poe hub I might be able to ride more than half of it.


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

There are a few famous trails that I don't really like but I tell people you just have to do it because your there. Slick Rock trail in Moab is a great example, not a big fan of it but you gotta do it.
By far the biggest let down trail for me is McKenzie River Trail. It was just a grind the whole way and then you get into the crowds of hikers to compound it. I've had a few people ask me about this one and said your not missing much if you skip it!


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

Training-Wheels said:


> hate to say it, but overall i agree. i still enjoy going to moab 1-2 times a year for the atmosphere, weather and scenery. but every time i leave there i feel like i never got a chance to open it up and go fast. just slowly pedaling around some technical chunk without very many scary or challenging parts. i know i can go ride the expose and risk death, but thats not the kind of challenge I'm talking about.


You crazy bro? I _haul ass_ in Moab. Amassa, Portal, Porcupine -- very high speed trails with the right skillset and bike. Portal is a little slower but what it lacks in speed it makes up for in technicality. There's also alternate lines on most of these trails that you just have to have an eye for. You're not limited to just the 'trail' it's solid rock.

I once rode a line on Porc. Rim near the bottom that was pretty much a "no mistake" zone. I got to the bottom and there was a dude ahead of me that had stopped to watch me. He said "Man, that's a whole different ballgame right there." I took it as a compliment.

Moab holds a special place in my heart and always will. Perhaps it's the time of year I usually go there -- spring. After a long winter of snow and bitter cold, you arrive in Moab and it's warm, beautiful, and the trails are ready to rock and roll. IMO it's the perfect balance of technicality and flow. Slickrock is fun too; maybe overrated -- but again, I don't limit myself to the painted line. It's a playground on Mars, for Pete's sake. If you don't have fun at Moab, I think you're missing part of your brain.

I did a road trip one time with some buddies; one of them a dyed in the wool DHer/Shuttler who bitched and moaned the whole time we were there, because he had to pedal a little bit. Kinda made the trip less fun -- though I had a blast.

Honestly, I've done some amazing riding in my day -- Whistler many times, all over B.C., and nearly every state in the west. Moab still ranks right up there with all of them for the sheer "amazing experience" factor.


----------



## Anthonyf (Mar 1, 2011)

killerisation said:


> Bobsled - Mt Fromme
> Exactly like every other blue trail constructed in the last decade.
> 
> Highline - Sedona
> Maybe on a lightweight hardtail with narrow bars, a long dropper and a high poe hub I might be able to ride more than half of it.


IDK 
I was able to clean all of Highline in Sedona on my SB6 no problem, including alternate lines. I also thought that trail was awesome.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

NotQuiteClimbing said:


> The Flume Trail has been my biggest disappointment. I felt the entire time I was riding it I was waiting for the actual trail to start and then it was over. I left with trail blue balls. Sure you get about 15-20 min of decent scenery but the rest of it was a long fire road climb and then some flat sandy sections.


I agree. There's so much better riding in Tahoe. Donner Lake Rim Trail, etc.


----------



## Heckled (Jan 31, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> Re: Bend
> 
> I don't think any of the trails there are out-of-this-world awesome. But, they have an absolute boat load of singletrack that is accessible from town. I'm struggling to think of any town that would compare in terms of pure trail mileage that you can ride from your front door.


Grand Junction. The lunch loop trails blow Bend away on technicality and mileage.


----------



## jessetoronto (Apr 15, 2012)

Go hit Hawes Trail in NE Mesa - probably the best / most complete trail system in Phoenix. Flow / climbing/technical /lots of loops / rolly pollys / and views all day


----------



## dgjessee (Apr 26, 2009)

spoonrobot said:


> It's not world famous but as much as people ride it and talk about it locally I was way underwhelmed by Blankets Creek near Roswell, Georgia.
> 
> Nothing but rocks and roots with no rhythm. Maybe cause it's close to a major suburban area and people can ride there from their house?


Blankets creek is not in Roswell. The park that is (big creek) is definitely all rocks, roots and little rhythm (though I still like it). Blankets overall has pretty great rhythm. Of all the systems in Atlanta (over 130 miles) blankets is just the most well known, I wouldn't call it "hype". If you haven't been in the last year as well, it's been largely re-engineered. Note: I like blankets fine but there are about 60-70 miles of trail at other Atlanta trail centers I prefer.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

jessetoronto said:


> Go hit Hawes Trail in NE Mesa - probably the best / most complete trail system in Phoenix. Flow / climbing/technical /lots of loops / rolly pollys / and views all day


Hawes is definitely a good ride.


----------



## jaggrin (Sep 24, 2013)

My two cents puts Coldwater Mountain as the most overrated trail I have ridden. Yeah bomb dog is a great downhill but the rest is meh.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Heckled said:


> Grand Junction. The lunch loop trails blow Bend away on technicality and mileage.


Sounds like a personal issue. Have you talked to Bend to see how he's dealing with it?


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

chazpat said:


> So you're sneaking into Georgia and riding two miles from my house (Sope Creek) and not inviting me along?


Good to see you today Chaz! You guys do AWESOME work on Sope!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Good seeing you as well. We got everything cleared on both loops. I sent you a PM.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Seems like overrated has more to do with our expectation rather than how good the trail actually was. A lot has been written about Mt. St. Helens Ape Canyon/Plains of Abraham trails, but I was a little underwhelmed after all the “must-ride” and “best-of” lists had made for some unrealistic expectations. Maybe the barren moonscape of Plains of Abraham was too similar to the sparse desert I am used to. I personally found the nearby Lewis River Trail and Siouxon Creek much more rewarding, probably because I don’t have many river trails to ride in the desert southwest.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

29er4ever said:


> Seems like overrated has more to do with our expectation rather than how good the trail actually was. A lot has been written about Mt. St. Helens Ape Canyon/Plains of Abraham trails, but I was a little underwhelmed after all the "must-ride" and "best-of" lists had made for some unrealistic expectations. Maybe the barren moonscape of Plains of Abraham was too similar to the sparse desert I am used to. I personally found the nearby Lewis River Trail and Siouxon Creek much more rewarding, probably because I don't have many river trails to ride in the desert southwest.


You need to loop it with Smith Creek. That makes it a classic adventure ride. I agree on Lewis. Much better that McKenzie.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

29er4ever said:


> Seems like overrated has more to do with our expectation rather than how good the trail actually was. A lot has been written about Mt. St. Helens Ape Canyon/Plains of Abraham trails, but I was a little underwhelmed after all the "must-ride" and "best-of" lists had made for some unrealistic expectations. Maybe the barren moonscape of Plains of Abraham was too similar to the sparse desert I am used to. I personally found the nearby Lewis River Trail and Siouxon Creek much more rewarding, probably because I don't have many river trails to ride in the desert southwest.


Interesting, most of the locals don't care for Lewis River, I enjoy it for what it is. Siouxon is fun, but more of a winter ride. There are options to add more singletrack on to Souixon if you're into big mountain (at least for the PNW) all day epics.

I really like Ape Canyon/Plains of Abraham, it doesn't get much more unique than this. The return down Ape Canyon is so much fun, but over way to soon. And as Rockman said, loop it with Smith Creek next time for a true adventure.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

The "Palisade Plunge" is going to be cool when it is finished.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

> Seems like overrated has more to do with our expectation rather than how good the trail actually was. A lot has been written about Mt. St. Helens Ape Canyon/Plains of Abraham trails, but I was a little underwhelmed after all the "must-ride" and "best-of" lists had made for some unrealistic expectations. Maybe the barren moonscape of Plains of Abraham was too similar to the sparse desert I am used to. I personally found the nearby Lewis River Trail and Siouxon Creek much more rewarding, probably because I don't have many river trails to ride in the desert southwest.


Going to try and ride this next week.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

OldHouseMan said:


> Interesting, most of the locals don't care for Lewis River, I enjoy it for what it is. Siouxon is fun, but more of a winter ride. There are options to add more singletrack on to Souixon if you're into big mountain (at least for the PNW) all day epics.
> 
> I really like Ape Canyon/Plains of Abraham, it doesn't get much more unique than this. The return down Ape Canyon is so much fun, but over way to soon. And as Rockman said, loop it with Smith Creek next time for a true adventure.


You ever do Boundary Trail No. 2?

Pretty amazing ride when I did it most of ten years ago.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetirich (Jan 12, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> I'm struggling to think of any town that would compare in terms of pure trail mileage that you can ride from your front door.


Colorado has some great places to ride from your front door...

Golden, CO - Apex, Chimney Gulch, Centennial Cone, White Ranch, North Table Mountain and breweries to connect all of them together

From my neighborhood I can ride the CO Trail, Deer Creek Canyon, Ken Caryl - Willow Springs trails over to Apex and Lair of the Bear.

Any trail in Vail, Aspen, Breckenridge, Winter Park, Grand Junction


----------



## Aging Wannabee (Oct 22, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> Yup. I think they get over-hyped because they're just about the only large batch of smooth trails in the northeast. Great for riding with kids and beginners, or for those looking for a break from the standard NE tech and wanting to go somewhere they can crank out tons of miles without much in the way of challenge.


Yup. We gotta take what we can get in the NE. There's tech on the mountain side, but the real draw to KT is the quaint former dairy farm land and rolling green mountains. And oooh the leaf peeping is to die for!


----------



## Aging Wannabee (Oct 22, 2004)

leeboh said:


> Not standard for MA. But it's got flow, bro ( JK) We do have great stuff. But for me KT is about the climbing, views, the Tiki bar and friends. All together in one place. Ridden from the top of upper moose?


... down Dead Moose Abuse?


----------



## zeeede (Nov 29, 2011)

spoonrobot said:


> It's not world famous but as much as people ride it and talk about it locally I was way underwhelmed by Blankets Creek near Roswell, Georgia.
> 
> Nothing but rocks and roots with no rhythm. Maybe cause it's close to a major suburban area and people can ride there from their house?


It's funny that you mention Blankets Creek as having nothing but rocks and roots with no rhythm. My wife and I rode in Georgia this spring and hit Blanket's Creek and Mullbury Gap up near Ellijay. Blankets Creek was fast and flowy compared to what we usually ride in Southern New Hampshire. We thought the trails were easy but very well built and maintained, and had a great time. Not worth flying across the country for (my wife was in Atlanta for business and I joined for a long weekend), but not over-rated.

We were not impressed at all with the riding around Mullbury Gap. We did the Pinhoti/Mountaintown Creek/Bear Creek/P1/P2 loop. 20 miles with a 5 mile boring fire-road climb and flat, buff, smooth descents that was about as techy as riding on rough pavement. For the "mountain bike capital of Georgia", the trails up there were way over-rated. I could see riding them on a gravel-grider or hard-tail XC, but for the 140 mm travel plus bikes we rented (what the shop recommended for the ride!) it was sloggy climbs and boring descents.


----------



## zeeede (Nov 29, 2011)

chazpat said:


> Sounds like you rode South Loop. It is an old hand cut trail with lots of roots and rocks and flat turns, no berms. It has a rhythm, it's just mostly a slower tempo. Harder to keep momentum on, I'm always reminded of that when I ride my SS on it; not a flow trail at all. Next time ride Van Michael, smooth and flowy. Dwelling is kind of in-between those two, doesn't have the smoothness of VM nor the elevation changes but has plenty of roots and some rocks like SL but the curves aren't as flat.
> 
> I love the variety at Blanket's.


A single speed would be fun at Blanket's.

As I mentioned in a previous post, my wife and I were in Georgia and rode Blanket's. Found it a pretty easy ride and were ripping everything, catching and passing quite a few people, especially on the "techier" south loop (which would be an "awesome flow trail" if it were transplanted into Southern New England. We were feeling good about ourselves, but the only person who passed us on that South Loop was a woman on a fully-rigid single speed. She cooked us like we were standing still!


----------



## Aging Wannabee (Oct 22, 2004)

I expected to see so many "Slickrock Trail" entries on here as overrated. Granted I had to skip page 2, but only saw one, just a few up ^ from here. Agreed you just have to do it and that there are better trail there. Same goes for Fisher Creek Williams in Sanley Idaho. My more-knowledgeable buddy took me on some sick rides out there but described than on as "the ride everyone talks about" out there. I love KT. It's the best riding in my area. Too bad it's a 3+ hour drive. I can get lots of miles there, technical or not. 

Overrated: Tsali
Underrated: Western Mass.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

I love the 401 and 18 road. Rode TRT to Flume last month and loved it. 

Doctor Park is super lame. Ridden as a loop it's 15 miles of vista-less climbing for 5 miles of very good descending that still doesn't merit the climb. No vistas on the descent either.

Reno Flag Bear Deadmans - Great singletrack overall but no epic vistas. The constant buzzing of motos also detracts greatly. We have a local ride that also has 3 big climbs and descents and blows it away.

I guess if I'm in CB and doing significant climbing, and I want a mind blowing view when I get to the top.


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

"higher speeds" is a relative term. next time you start the descent coming down the whole enchilada and you're thinking about how awesome it is, just remember that part will be done in a couple miles, but you could go to crested butte where every trail is like that. from top to bottom.



Le Duke said:


> Pedal/ride faster?
> 
> All trails become more entertaining, and more technical, at higher speeds.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

same here, as i said, ill keep going to moab 1-2 times per year and i enjoy it every time i go. but its the atmosphere, climate and scenery that make it special. i think all of moabs best riding is easily rivaled at other trails between where i live and moab. I'm not saying I'm too cool for moab, I'm just saying I've had a lot more fun, and ridden a lot faster, and been a lot more scared at many other trails than the popular rides in moab.



cookieMonster said:


> You crazy bro? I _haul ass_ in Moab. Amassa, Portal, Porcupine -- very high speed trails with the right skillset and bike. Portal is a little slower but what it lacks in speed it makes up for in technicality. There's also alternate lines on most of these trails that you just have to have an eye for. You're not limited to just the 'trail' it's solid rock.
> 
> I once rode a line on Porc. Rim near the bottom that was pretty much a "no mistake" zone. I got to the bottom and there was a dude ahead of me that had stopped to watch me. He said "Man, that's a whole different ballgame right there." I took it as a compliment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

surprised to hear that, but i guess i get it if you're really into the views. the doctors park climb is certainly longer than the 401 climb, but i found it easier and more social. the views weren't bad or nonexistent by any means either. i thought the doctors park descent was an absolute blast and well worth the climb, my brakes couldn't take much more anyway. i thought the 401 descent was pretty underwhelming. lots of erosion and single track that was hard to see because of the insane wild flowers, but that makes for great instagram pics i suppose.



roaringfork said:


> I love the 401 and 18 road. Rode TRT to Flume last month and loved it.
> 
> Doctor Park is super lame. Ridden as a loop it's 15 miles of vista-less climbing for 5 miles of very good descending that still doesn't merit the climb. No vistas on the descent either.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Back to Gooseberry being over-rated. I have a certain fondness for that trail having first ridden it in 1999 while it was still a wildcat trail network. It's also the trail that convinced me that I needed a full suspension bike. 

Just a general observation but I, like most mtn bikers I think, are more destination-oriented when it comes to what makes a great ride. I like making a big loop with scenic vistas and ideally a climb that keeps my interest and a stellar downhill to finish. Gooseberry is not that. It's more like a playground. So, if you like to session stuff and just generally play around it's a ton of fun.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> I'll catch flak for this, but Mr. Toads Wild Ride in South Lake Tahoe.
> 
> Nothing particularly spectacular about it. Just a standard XC trail in a cool setting. If people are used to riding flow trails on 150mm bikes, I guess they might think it's technical. The double black diamond rating is a joke.


Not totally disagreeing with you, but a couple things about Toads:

It was a DH trail before modern DH was really a thing. Been around since hardtail days so it was always considered one of the more challenging rides in the area.

I agree that the lower section is mostly just an XC/flow trail. The upper rock gardens, if you're calling those XC I don't know what to say, haha!

Since we're talking tahoe, I always thought the Flume trail was overrated as a 'must ride'. Only because of the view to sand harbor midway through. The trail itself is flat, boring and usually packed with tourists. Kingsbury to Spooner (or the other way) is a much better and more challenging ride.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> You ever do Boundary Trail No. 2?
> 
> Pretty amazing ride when I did it most of ten years ago.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yes, but only sections of it. I'd love to do the whole trail some day. I think it is 60ish miles in a truly remote area.

In addition to the Boundry trail, there are countless miles of trails between Mt St Helens and Mt Adams. All of them are as rugged or more so than the Boundary Trail. This is one of my favorite places to ride. You could spend a summers worth of weekends exploring them.

There is also the Vanson Peak, Goat Mountain, Goat Creek, Green River Tumwater Mountain and Strawberry Mountain Trails NE of Mt St Helens. These are easily the most underrated backcountry trails in Washington.


----------



## LyonKing (Jan 6, 2005)

*Hermosa Creek....MEH!*



rockman said:


> I second the McKenzie River trail as over-rated and Hermosa Creek in Durango comes a close second.


First trial that came to mind was Hermosa Creek. I'd seen it in print so many that when I finally rode it I was decidedly underwhelmed. Overall not big on river trails. Lots of repetitive in and out of steep drainages.


----------



## flyfishermanmike (Mar 13, 2015)

SLCpowderhound said:


> Wasatch Crest trail. The scenery is great, but the crowds and underwhelming trail make it a big "meh" for me personally. I usually ride it once a year mainly as an add-on to create a loop but some friends of mine ride it 2-3 times a week and love it, to each their own.


Agreed! I ride it once or twice a year but the crowds/shuttle are getting out of control. There are brake bumps were none should be.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

According to this thread there's 2045 over rated trails. If my calculations are right that leaves 11 we can choose from without a bad word added yet.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

FYI - MTBR is now promoting this dumb thread as clickbait on its social media. Remember - if you're not paying for it, you just might be the product...


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> FYI - MTBR is now promoting this dumb thread as clickbait on its social media. Remember - if you're not paying for it, you just might be the product...


Not surprising. Rather than generating valid content or giving people the sub forums they want, they have to look like they're trying to generate valid traffic. But that's a different point.

I think this is an interesting thread though. There are places I went to decades ago I thought were really amazing. I might not today find them as wonderful as I did back then.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

leeboh said:


> Not a HP fan? Did someone say it was smooth and flowy? Overrated by who? Personal bias here. Long time trail worker and rider of HP. Yes it has rocks, lots of them, some enjoy the challenge, others well, whatever. Flow is where you find it. Plenty of nice singletrack in there. The ponds between the campground and the police barracks? Checked out lock and load? Guess you won't be eating any of my chili at the wicked ride there 10/29? Thinking about chedder cheese corn bread for a side with a honey butter flowing over it......


I went back there yesterday and rode a bunch of stuff that I must have missed (or didn't exist) years back when I rode it before. My skills have probably improved too, which helps. I'm on board with HP now and will definitely be going back.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

Smithhammer said:


> FYI - MTBR is now promoting this dumb thread as clickbait on its social media. Remember - if you're not paying for it, you just might be the product...


Sweet. Maybe all of these trails will be recognized as "over rated" and the crowds that are on them now will disappear. Then they will be cool again.

I've never heard about a trail, rode it, and immediately thought "meh". McCoy Flats, JEM, and Gooseberry all turned out to be flatter than I expected but they were all fun to ride and I would/will ride them again without complaint.

I LOVE camping on Gooseberry and riding from camp for 2 or 3 days even though the trails themselves aren't my favorites. It wouldn't really matter what the trails were like, I'd still go every few years.

Bangtail Divide gets hyped (or does it?) because it was the first trail around Bozeman that was specifically designed to include bikes and, compared to many other rides IN THE AREA, it has it all - views, longish loop, some really fun sections. If you're looking for something else then you may feel it's over rated. I imagine the same is true of every single trail out there.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Fully agreed. ^

I guess maybe I'm spoiled, but I honestly can't think of many, if any, trails off the top of my head that I finished riding and thought, "that was over-rated." Then again, I tend to take ratings with about as much value as I paid for them. And if I'm out riding singletrack just about anywhere in the region I live in, I'm probably having fun. 

As for the "bonus" question - "What's a trail you love that gets no press because it's surrounded by other more famous trails?" I'm not sure why I would broadcast that across the interwebs. But you're welcome, and highly encouraged, to go looking for it...


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

The only trail that is overrated are those that are paved. 

If it's dirt, I'm happy.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

That's the thing, in most areas where I've ridden overrated trails there are truly world class trails nearby. I'm thinking shuttle companies can be a key ingredient here. This is certainly the case with McKenzie.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

stripes said:


> I think this is an interesting thread though. There are places I went to decades ago I thought were really amazing. I might not today find them as wonderful as I did back then.


Going back to MRT. I used to ride it at least three times a month for years in the late 90s. Anytime a MTBRer passed through, Id guide them on it. I never once saw a hiker on that trail, and only once did I have to pull off for someone; a rider coming up the trail. I wonder what it looks like these days? I can only imagine. There were no shuttles then, and a couple times I found myself fighting daylight and traffic riding the highway back up to my car at Clear Lake.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

As an aside, I will say that larger trail systems are a little more immune to "Over-rated Status" than smaller ones. Not to mention when trails become secret clicky deals, where you've gotta "know someone" to ride "the right trails". Sorry, if I drive or fly 8 hours to ride your trail system and I'm riding the same trails more than once in a weekend because I don't have the special map or a local tour guide, I'm not sure I'll want to come back. I don't care for trail systems as a mirror of social inclusion. 

People often complain about Flagstaff in that regard. We've got a nice mix of trails, but very few people venture out of the peaks. The AM/DH guys want more Wasabi and Double-D, and the XC guys get so beat up they never return to Flag because they rode Sunset. I love Flagstaff for it's variety, not to mention you can do some huge loops with varied terrain the whole way around town. I take folks out to Walnut Canyon or do the loop trail (which is very mellow) and people are always like "I never knew these trails existed", well yea, it's because the hot shots always like to show off the hardest stuff so they look pro. 

The same thing happens in Sedona. Lots of great trails that aren't Highline or Hangover. 

I ride for the adventure, I ride to see nature, or who else is out there. Sometimes I ride for the party.

Raystown Lake/Allegrippis, PA is that way. I wouldn't ride there unless all my buddies were, which is what Dirt Fest is. Doesn't mean it's over-rated, it's just a small system with flow trails. If someone asked me if they should fly 5 hours, rent a car, and stay a whole week at Raystown for the riding, I'd probably suggest otherwise. That doesn't mean it's a bad system, it's just not ideal for that type of trip. It's ideal for Dirtfest, haha.

I've ridden Moon Lake near Allentown, PA. Interesting spot, being an old park'n all. Again, not worth a big trip, but I swung by while up in Wilkebarre on work and loved the afterwork experience. 

Phoenix is great time in Winter, mostly because the weather and trails are perfect that time of year, and you'd need a solid week or more to ride everything it's got to offer. Is it worth a trip? Maybe? Depends if you like solitude or not. 

If you ride solely for the challenge of the trail, whether it be technicality, speed, or mileage, you're doing it wrong. Trails are more than just challenges or workouts, they are experiences, and each one is different and beautiful. We shouldn't think of trails by themselves, but more in the context of the surrounding town, or the trip as a whole.

That's my worthless opinion at least.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Kingdom Trails is nothing special... a cool location and bike friendly atmosphere with some terribly boring trails mixed in with a couple fun trails.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Smithhammer said:


> Fully agreed. ^
> 
> I guess maybe I'm spoiled, but I honestly can't think of many, if any, trails off the top of my head that I finished riding and thought, "that was over-rated." Then again, I tend to take ratings with about as much value as I paid for them. And if I'm out riding singletrack just about anywhere in the region I live in, I'm probably having fun.
> 
> As for the "bonus" question - "What's a trail you love that gets no press because it's surrounded by other more famous trails?" I'm not sure why I would broadcast that across the interwebs. But you're welcome, and highly encouraged, to go looking for it...


Maybe someone should start a 'Worst trail in your area' Thread. Maybe Black Grove? ?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

rideit said:


> Maybe someone should start a 'Worst trail in your area' Thread. Maybe Black Grove? 💤


Haha....I'm going to put that one up on MTB Project as a "Featured Ride."


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Smithhammer said:


> As for the "bonus" question - "What's a trail you love that gets no press because it's surrounded by other more famous trails?" I'm not sure why I would broadcast that across the interwebs. But you're welcome, and highly encouraged, to go looking for it...


Im going to ride such a trail in 45 minutes. Id bet 99% of the people on their way to Big Bear drive past this little known gem without knowing it exists.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Vader said:


> Im going to ride such a trail in 45 minutes. Id bet 99% of the people on their way to Big Bear drive past this little known gem without knowing it exists.


I grew up just down the hill. People drive by a number of good things on the way to Big Bear... 

Enjoy!


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


> FYI - MTBR is now promoting this dumb thread as clickbait on its social media. Remember - if you're not paying for it, you just might be the product...


It's not a dumb thread if it generates authentic dialogue.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Over-rated:
1. MRT
2. Oakridge
3. Fruita/GJ

I won't post my favorite under-rated trail system out of respect for the locals (especially now that it's been linked to Facebook). It's within one day's drive from me and hasn't been mentioned in this thread though. Loose lips sink trips.


----------



## Anthem1 (Feb 9, 2008)

rockman said:


> Back to Gooseberry being over-rated. I have a certain fondness for that trail having first ridden it in 1999 while it was still a wildcat trail network. It's also the trail that convinced me that I needed a full suspension bike.
> 
> Just a general observation but I, like most mtn bikers I think, are more destination-oriented when it comes to what makes a great ride. I like making a big loop with scenic vistas and ideally a climb that keeps my interest and a stellar downhill to finish. Gooseberry is not that. It's more like a playground. So, if you like to session stuff and just generally play around it's a ton of fun.


Inclined to agree, Goose is as advertised.
Even the drive to the trail head is pretty epic, even more so in a rental:0)


----------



## DaveVt (Jun 13, 2005)

phride said:


> Yeah. In heading up to Kingdom in a few weeks because the crew going got too big for me to convince them to get up to Waterbury. It's been a while since I've done Kingdom, so perhaps the variety offered by Victory Take will make it more interesting this time around, but there are so many interesting and fun places to ride, I'm a bit mystified by the way experienced riders keep seeking-out the more pedestrian and popular destinations.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Things have changed. Word-of-mouth rider to rider used to be the best way to find the good riding. Now with the din of marketing of every new trail and flow project amplified by the social media echo-chamber, it's virtually impossible to determine what "Good Trail" and "Good Riding" even means.

IMO, in my local area of north/central Vermont.....everything is over-rated. It's marketed to death. Stowe and Waterbury are largely gone. What is left is a parody. The state of Vermont this year is taking a giant leap in the direction of marketing our rec. resources by partnering with hand-picked "experts" to codify the flow of tax dollars to non-profits for purposed of more intensive marketing. VMBA is at the table with their hand out. They will take that money and continue to gentrify, over-hype, over-build, over-develop and generally dumb down what was once some of the best single track riding in New England.

Kingdom trails. What can you even say. A noodle-bowl of ambiguous over-hyped trail. Highly impacted. My son, at 6 years old, rode their most technical trail....DOUBLE black diamonds. I like to think he get's after it pretty good, but between the utter lack of any real challenge, the trillions of intersections you encounter on a days ride, and the repetitive feel of virtually every trail you care to choose the place is like a Disney version of what trail riding should (still) be in these parts.

You can rest assured, the more noise you hear about a place...the less "real" the riding will be now....and even more going forward.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

You weenies are spoiled. When I started riding there were no MTB purpose built trails, and now they are everywhere. If you are bored convert that old 26 gathering dust in the garage into a fixed gear mountain bike, and get your adventure back.


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

Well said Travis Bickle.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> You weenies are spoiled. When I started riding there were no MTB purpose built trails, and now they are everywhere. If you are bored convert that old 26 gathering dust in the garage into a fixed gear mountain bike, and get your adventure back.


Exactly. Like the saying goes, "If you're bored, you have no one to blame but yourself. Boredom is a state of mind."


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Travis Bickle said:


> If you are bored convert that old 26 gathering dust in the garage into a fixed gear mountain bike, and get your adventure back.


Or, travel to other lands and ride unfamiliar trails.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

There are a handfull of trails in my backyard that are secret. We built them and maintain them. We live in the megalopolis of So Cal and I personally know what would happen to these trails if the general public knew about them. You dont talk about fight club, but I have no problem showing you.

I about crapped myself when world champion downhillers startd posting one trail on youtube. They have no skin in the game and nothing to lose.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> According to this thread there's 2045 over rated trails. If my calculations are right that leaves 11 we can choose from without a bad word added yet.


Did you pull those numbers out of your ass, or are they real? Hold on while I go back and check the number of trails complained about in here and research the total number of hyped up trails. Some number crunching and I should be able to get back with you before you know it.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you pull those numbers out of your ass, or are they real? Hold on while I go back and check the number of trails complained about in here and research the total number of hyped up trails. Some number crunching and I should be able to get back with you before you know it.


Did you just quote/insult/converse with yourself?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Nat said:


> Did you just quote/insult/converse with yourself?


Yes he did. And he will get back to himself before he knows it.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I've been meaning to ask Dirtjunkie when was the last time he contributed something useful to a thread. Nothing in this thread qualifies....


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

Just spent 5.5 hours putting 3m frame protection on the HD4. I started out sucking at it, and found that beer helped get the jitters out. Three beers in and I was laying vinyl with no bubbles like a pro. ( or so my drunk self thinks)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

thepusher said:


> Just spent 5.5 hours putting 3m frame protection on the HD4. I started out sucking at it, and found that beer helped get the jitters out. Three beers in and I was laying vinyl with no bubbles like a pro. ( or so my drunk self thinks)


How big were those three cans?


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

Nat said:


> How big were those three cans?


Damn it,lol. I posted in the wrong thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Nat said:


> Over-rated:
> 1. MRT
> 2. Oakridge
> 3. Fruita/GJ
> ...


Interesting, I have never thought of the trails around Oakridge to be over-rated. The town is a bit depressing though.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

evdog said:


> I've been meaning to ask Dirtjunkie when was the last time he contributed something useful to a thread. Nothing in this thread qualifies....


In this thread alone #64, 68, 76 and 84 were all high quality posts. I'm sure with the amount of posts I've done over the years there has to be one or two more.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

yetirich said:


> Colorado has some great places to ride from your front door...
> 
> Golden, CO - Apex, Chimney Gulch, Centennial Cone, White Ranch, North Table Mountain and breweries to connect all of them together
> 
> ...


Eagle too, especially with what they have planned along with Gypsum.

Oh, and riding Centennial Cone from Golden? You must REALLY want to ride the Cone.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nat said:


> Did you just quote/insult/converse with yourself?


And I didn't even realize it. Shows how much turmoil I through daily fighting my inner thoughts.



chazpat said:


> Yes he did. And he will get back to himself before he knows it.


That's what scares me, the fact that I can only ignore myself for just so long.

Someone mentioned Noble Canyon as being over hyped. I disagree, that trail delivers in every aspect. 10 miles of climbing a fire road [blah] with optional single track halfway up and then 10 miles of descending bliss through 3 or 4 different habitats. From deep forest up top to the desert below. Fast flowing single track to death defying rock gardens changing from one to the other almost with every mile. Love that trail.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

OldHouseMan said:


> Interesting, I have never thought of the trails around Oakridge to be over-rated. The town is a bit depressing though.


Yeah, it's not my flavor. Everyone else seems to like it there.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

thepusher said:


> Damn it,lol. I posted in the wrong thread
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ba ha ha ha, I hate when that happens.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Ugh. I have listened to people's critiques and complaints about trails for years. Usually it's - "this trail is too XC..." I enjoy technically challenging trails, I enjoy riding a lift to get as many down laps as I can, I also enjoy hardly used trails that are just matted down grass with a little coyote poop that you had to climb 5,000' to get to. I enjoy the over-used suburban trails that I ride all the time with my friends. Why stare at the dirt? Look around you. This beauty isn't going to last forever. One day it'll all be gone, or you'll be gone.


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

shredchic said:


> Ugh. I have listened to people's critiques and complaints about trails for years. Usually it's - "this trail is too XC..." I enjoy technically challenging trails, I enjoy riding a lift to get as many down laps as I can, I also enjoy hardly used trails that are just matted down grass with a little coyote poop that you had to climb 5,000' to get to. I enjoy the over-used suburban trails that I ride all the time with my friends. Why stare at the dirt? Look around you. This beauty isn't going to last forever. One day it'll all be gone, or you'll be gone.


yeah, but whats the most over rated trail you've ridden?


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

yetirich said:


> Colorado has some great places to ride from your front door...
> 
> Golden, CO - Apex, Chimney Gulch, Centennial Cone, White Ranch, North Table Mountain and breweries to connect all of them together
> 
> ...


almost every trail you just mentioned belongs on this list as an overrate trail ha. apex is too busy, lair is too wide, ken caryl is awesome but private, deer creek is basically a technical jeep road now. the only thing keeping them off this list is that they're actually not rated that well. jeffco just kind of sucks when it comes to mtn biking. good for after work rides to keep you fit enough to go enjoy your weekends somewhere else, but thats about it.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Training-Wheels said:


> yeah, but whats the most over rated trail you've ridden?


If I had to pick, it would be some of the undocumented trails near where I live near Santa Cruz. I wouldn't say they are over-"rated", they are unique and they are what they are, but they are certainly over-loved/over-used by mountain bikers both local and non-local.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

This thread cracks me up. Slickrock seemed like it would have been better with a throttle on my handlebars instead of a crank-arm at my feet.


----------



## killerisation (Nov 26, 2008)

Just realized, I said Highline, but meant Hangover!
Yeah, Highline was fantastic.


----------



## killerisation (Nov 26, 2008)

Sart?


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Ok the Fullerton loop but I do it every Thursday just to ride with friends and beer. Oh crap that been a habit for 20 plus years 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

One mans “over-rated trail” is another mans gem. So you can all kiss my ass on this topic.  >:incazzato:<


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

6foot4 said:


> This thread cracks me up. Slickrock seemed like it would have been better with a throttle on my handlebars instead of a crank-arm at my feet.


I've always thought Slickrock Trail would be a blast on a moto. All of Moab, actually.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

DaveVt said:


> Things have changed. Word-of-mouth rider to rider used to be the best way to find the good riding. Now with the din of marketing of every new trail and flow project amplified by the social media echo-chamber, it's virtually impossible to determine what "Good Trail" and "Good Riding" even means.
> 
> IMO, in my local area of north/central Vermont.....everything is over-rated. It's marketed to death. Stowe and Waterbury are largely gone. What is left is a parody. The state of Vermont this year is taking a giant leap in the direction of marketing our rec. resources by partnering with hand-picked "experts" to codify the flow of tax dollars to non-profits for purposed of more intensive marketing. VMBA is at the table with their hand out. They will take that money and continue to gentrify, over-hype, over-build, over-develop and generally dumb down what was once some of the best single track riding in New England.
> 
> ...


 He rode upper moose to moose abuse to dead moose? That's awesome.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> According to this thread there's 2045 over rated trails. If my calculations are right that leaves 11 we can choose from without a bad word added yet.





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you pull those numbers out of your ass, or are they real? Hold on while I go back and check the number of trails complained about in here and research the total number of hyped up trails. Some number crunching and I should be able to get back with you before you know it.





Nat said:


> Did you just quote/insult/converse with yourself?


This might be the funniest series of comments I've ever seen on MTBR. This should be a "sticky" somewhere.


----------

